# Israel makes it clear it will bomb Iran within 30 days



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 25, 2013)

Israel issues warning on report on Iran bomb



> A new report that says Iran may need as little as a month to produce enough uranium for a nuclear bomb is further evidence for why Israel will take military action before that happens, an Israeli defense official said Friday.



OBAMA

OBAMA

OBAMA

4 MORE TERMS

4 MORE TERMS


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 26, 2013)

Could it be that Obama's Regime purposely foiled the launch of Obamacare to distract us from what matters the most:

World War III


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear Benjamin Netanyahu,

Get it over with, our president is too feckless and cowardly to do anything about Iran on his own. He's too busy bumping his gums. He doesn't mind funding your enemies either.

Sincerely, 

The Pro Israel wing of the Tea Party.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 26, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Israel issues warning on report on Iran bomb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I was President, I'd park the USS Ronald Reagan off Israel's coast and tell Big Ben, if I see any of your jets heading towards Iran, I'm gonna blow them out of the sky!  I'd also tell him, unless you can provide a "smoking gun" that their nuclear program has been weaponized, you need to shut your fucking mouth!

There is absolutely no evidence Iran's nuclear program has been weaponized.  Even our own intelligence agencies say this. Unfortunately, Obama's pulling a George Bush and not listening to his intel experts.



> _The Obama administration is ignoring the facts of his own intelligence agencies who *confirmed in a March 23rd, 2012 Reuters special report titled &#8216;Intel shows Iran nuclear threat not imminent.&#8217; * The report stated:
> 
> The United States, European allies and even Israel generally agree on three things about Iran&#8217;s nuclear program: *Tehran does not have a bomb, has not decided to build one, and is probably years away from having a deliverable nuclear warhead*._


And on the subject of weapons, if Iran is developing any new ones, they're for defensive actions against an invading force, not offensive actions to invade another country.  This was the conclusion of a Senate hearing committee back in 2010.



> _In April 2010, Senate Committee on Armed Services hearing with Defense Intelligence Agency director Ronald Burgess stated on record that *&#8220;Iran&#8217;s military strategy is designed to defend against external threats, particularly from the United States and Israel&#8221;* and *&#8220;to slow an invasion and force a diplomatic solution to hostilities.&#8221; *_


 This was re-stated in a Senate hearing in 2012.



> _...in 2012,  a Senate Armed Services Committee hearing [stated] that* &#8220;Iran is unlikely to initiate or intentionally provoke a conflict or launch a preemptive attack.&#8221; *_


I'm really getting sick of all these war-mongering assholes, who get their ya-ya's out bombing brown people.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 26, 2013)

Let them....

Iran isn't stupid enough to use nukes.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Dear Benjamin Netanyahu,
> 
> Get it over with, our president is too feckless and cowardly to do anything about Iran on his own. He's too busy bumping his gums. He doesn't mind funding your enemies either.
> 
> ...



Twenty-six and healthy. You need to enlist today! Yor country needs you.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Let them....
> 
> Iran isn't stupid enough to use nukes.


I look at it this way...

...if a country is smart enough to build a nuclear bomb, they are also smart enough to know if they use that nuclear bomb, their country will glow in the dark.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Dear Benjamin Netanyahu,
> 
> Get it over with, our president is too feckless and cowardly to do anything about Iran on his own. He's too busy bumping his gums. He doesn't mind funding your enemies either.
> 
> ...



This is where you and I disagree.

WTF makes you think we need to do anything about Iran?

GTFO of the Middle East. That will solve all our foreign problems.

k thx


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 26, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Let them....
> ...



I agree.

Iran is doing what any other nation would do if being threatened by the largest military machine in history --- deterring that military machine from subjugating it.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 26, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Benjamin Netanyahu,
> ...



Yep, sign the fuck up. I don't normally agree with these people either.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 26, 2013)

It's just more of the same posturing that's been going on for years now.

Iran is way too smart to start a war.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Snouter (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear Benjamin Netanyahu, go back to Poland or where ever the fuck your relatives are from you sick warmongering piece of shit.


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Dear Benjamin Netanyahu,
> 
> Get it over with, our president is too feckless and cowardly to do anything about Iran on his own. He's too busy bumping his gums. He doesn't mind funding your enemies either.
> 
> ...



Obama doesn't have Putin so bail him out on this one. Obummer couldn't whip his way out of a wet paper sack

-Geaux


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 26, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> I agree.
> 
> Iran is doing what any other nation would do if being threatened by the largest military machine in history --- deterring that military machine from subjugating it.


The majority of their population is a bunch of kids under 30 that are just waiting for the old theocracy to die off so they can where Levi's in public again.

And quite frankly, they're just like us when we were that age.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulm4Gj406E8]illegal Rave Party in Iran - YouTube[/ame]


That video is no different than a typical spring break at South Beach.  

Only in Iran, currently, it's illegal.


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Dear Benjamin Netanyahu,
> 
> Get it over with, our president is too feckless and cowardly to do anything about Iran on his own. He's too busy bumping his gums. He doesn't mind funding your enemies either.
> 
> ...



Maybe if we can get the Pro-Israel wing of the Teabaggers to move to Israel and wait for Jesus to come back, we might all be better off.  

We can just set up a big trailer park on the West Bank.  

Anyway, to treat this seriously, Bibi is making noises again, because he knows he lacks the military capacity to do anything about Iran.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 26, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Benjamin Netanyahu,
> ...



Which country? 

Wouldn't take him with his Bi-Polar disorder.


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 26, 2013)

Go for it. I really REALLY hope Iran has one before that happens..nothing could make me happier than seeing Israel erased from the map...jews whining about the new holohoax...blah blah blah...would be a very happy day.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Let them....
> 
> Iran isn't stupid enough to use nukes.



Isn't that a little like saying no one would be stupid enough to put on a suicide vest just to kill 20 people?


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Let them....
> 
> Iran isn't stupid enough to use nukes.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 26, 2013)

Now that Israel has the blessing of Saudi Arabia, Jordan and the UAE, anything can happen.   The US has no allies in the middle east anymore and no friends left in the rest of the world.


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Now that Israel has the blessing of Saudi Arabia, Jordan and the UAE, anything can happen.   The US has no allies in the middle east anymore and no friends left in the rest of the world.



But Obama still has Putin to help keep things stable over there. 

-Geaux


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Let them....
> ...



That's not stupidity, that's the only way to resist the imperialist military industrial complex with stone age weaponry.


----------



## XPostFacto (Oct 26, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Benjamin Netanyahu,
> ...



That one depend on whether you're ready to meet Jesus. If not, you could be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 26, 2013)

Israel is just feeling lonely since Barry fucked up his Syria plan.


----------



## XPostFacto (Oct 26, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Benjamin Netanyahu,
> ...



But his wife could bite her way out.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 26, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Let them....
> ...



I find it difficult to believe that Obama would react to an Iranian bomb.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Dear Benjamin Netanyahu,
> 
> Get it over with, our president is too feckless and cowardly to do anything about Iran on his own. He's too busy bumping his gums. He doesn't mind funding your enemies either.
> 
> ...



perhaps obama will draw another "red line"


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 26, 2013)

XPostFacto said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Jesus was a made up fairy tale.  He never actually existed any m ore than Robin Hood or Paul Bunyon.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 26, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> It's just more of the same posturing that's been going on for years now.
> 
> Iran is way too smart to start a war.
> 
> ...



Iran already started a war when they started making weapons grade uranium....What do they need it for other than a weapon?

And remember Iran trained and supplied people in Iraq to kill Americans. Though I'm sure certain people will not believe that....


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 26, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> Iran already started a war when they started making weapons grade uranium.... .


Where's your evidence of that?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 26, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> I find it difficult to believe that Obama would react to an Iranian bomb.


I find that hard to believe, since he wants a war with Iran.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 26, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Do you need help enlisting [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] , I know the entire procedure, including tips on passing the written tests.


----------



## Connery (Oct 26, 2013)

*Moved to proper forum*


----------



## Indofred (Oct 26, 2013)

Ah, bombs in a month.
It's usually a year, 5 years or ten years so the world will quickly forget the lost threat when a Roma family takes over the headlines because of a blonde child.
The question is, will the world forget this stupidity in just a month or has Israeli stupidity gone a step too far with this one?

Israeli aircraft, supplied free by the American taxpayer, have the ability to strike at all three major Iranian nuclear facilities but they'd be at extreme range, in flight refuelling excluded, and have to travel via Saudi and Kuwait and/or Quatar to get there.

Unlike Osirak, the aircraft will have to travel far further and meet far greater dangers, including the Chinese built SAMs; ready and waiting for such a strike.
China has built missile factories in Iran and helps that country out more than most people are aware.
Any Israeli attack on Iran would probably involve taking on detachments of the Chinese military; especially when it comes to air defence.
Any attack on Iran's SAM sites may include killing Chinese "advisers" and that wouldn't be a good thing for Israel.

Basically, I'd advise Israel to have a go as I'd love to see it get its arse kicked by Iranian forces.
Think happy thoughts, the American taxpayers will replace the lost fighters so no real loss there and the pilots will be a terrorist group so no loss there either as terrorists are worthless and the world is better of without them.


----------



## toastman (Oct 26, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Israel issues warning on report on Iran bomb
> ...



Whoa there, take it easy ! It's not Netanyahu's fault that the Dodgers aren't in the world series


----------



## toastman (Oct 26, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> Go for it. I really REALLY hope Iran has one before that happens..nothing could make me happier than seeing Israel erased from the map...jews whining about the new holohoax...blah blah blah...would be a very happy day.



You'd be happy if 13 million people died ?? Damn, you're fucked up in the head. 

Why are you such a miserable human being ?


----------



## Indofred (Oct 26, 2013)

toastman said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Go for it. I really REALLY hope Iran has one before that happens..nothing could make me happier than seeing Israel erased from the map...jews whining about the new holohoax...blah blah blah...would be a very happy day.
> ...



I would be far less than happy if mass misery and death were to befall Israelis.
The majority aren't guilty of the crimes of their Zionist minority.

However, I have no problem with Israeli military or government being killed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 26, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Another point, suicide bombings have never been the technique adopted by Iran.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 26, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Ah, bombs in a month.
> It's usually a year, 5 years or ten years so the world will quickly forget the lost threat when a Roma family takes over the headlines because of a blonde child.
> The question is, will the world forget this stupidity in just a month or has Israeli stupidity gone a step too far with this one?
> 
> ...



I hate war, but I suspect Israel attacking Iran would hasten the fall of the present Zionist government in Israel, and that would be a positive development.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 26, 2013)

toastman said:


> Whoa there, take it easy ! It's not Netanyahu's fault that the Dodgers aren't in the world series


It sure the fuck is!

Everyone knows how "baseball joos" have wreaked havoc on western clubs.


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 26, 2013)

toastman said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Go for it. I really REALLY hope Iran has one before that happens..nothing could make me happier than seeing Israel erased from the map...jews whining about the new holohoax...blah blah blah...would be a very happy day.
> ...



They are jews why the fuck should I care?


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 27, 2013)

It will be a big mistake for Israel to sit idly while Iran builds nuclear weapons. After Iran acquires nuclear weapons, it will use it as umbrella for its terror operations kind of like Pakistan.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 27, 2013)

Israel has clear superiority where it matters the most. This war if it escalates into one will primarily involve bombers and fighters from Israeli air force and ground based anti aircraft weapons from Iranian side. Israeli air force ranks number one in the world in its usage of altitude and terrain to carry out effective aerial raids. If Israel really decides to have a go at it, those nuclear facilities in Iran will turn into rubble in no time.


----------



## Indofred (Oct 27, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> It will be a big mistake for Israel to sit idly while Iran builds nuclear weapons. After Iran acquires nuclear weapons, it will use it as umbrella for its terror operations kind of like Pakistan.



What nukes?
There is no evidence at all except what Israel says.
I think their history of lies makes them poor witnesses.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 27, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > It will be a big mistake for Israel to sit idly while Iran builds nuclear weapons. After Iran acquires nuclear weapons, it will use it as umbrella for its terror operations kind of like Pakistan.
> ...



What does Israel has to gain by lying about Iranian nuclear weapons?


----------



## Indofred (Oct 27, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Legitimacy.
They've produced claim after claim about Iran's nukes but never managed anything more convincing than a cartoon bomb as evidence.
However; you're asking the wrong question.
Israel does want rid of Iran but doesn't have the clout, either military or political, to make it happen so you have to look at who does and who's hand is up nutty netty's bum when he speaks.
In this case, he's the American arms industry's sock puppet as only they stand to gain out of a war with Iran, either by the US of Arse or Israel but the former would create far  more profit.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 27, 2013)

Get real, Iran is a terrorist nation.  They don't need it for energy, and besides, they've enriched it far beyond what you need for electricity.  It's obvious they are going to use it for weapons.  Damn, liberals are stupid.  Netanyahu is gonna have to do what Carter was too much of a coward to do.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Get real, Iran is a terrorist nation.


That's a pretty irresponsible (and un-American) statement to make.




S.J. said:


> They don't need it for energy, and besides, they've enriched it far beyond what you need for electricity.


And where's your proof of that?




S.J. said:


> It's obvious they are going to use it for weapons.


The only thing obvious, is your lack of evidence to prove what you say.




S.J. said:


> Damn, liberals are stupid.


So is thinking people will believe on your word alone.




S.J. said:


> Netanyahu is gonna have to do what Carter was too much of a coward to do.


What's that?  Make backroom deals to arm Iran for drug money?


----------



## S.J. (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Get real, Iran is a terrorist nation.
> ...


Don't you ever get tired of looking stupid?

Countries with large terrorist presence

State Sponsors: Iran - Council on Foreign Relations

Iran?s Support for Terrorism in the Middle East | Brookings Institution

Israel dismisses reports Iran halting higher-grade enrichment | Reuters


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Israel issues warning on report on Iran bomb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a load of crap


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Let them....
> ...



Good thing we don't trust that simple logic.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> Go for it. I really REALLY hope Iran has one before that happens..nothing could make me happier than seeing Israel erased from the map...jews whining about the new holohoax...blah blah blah...would be a very happy day.



Your avatar describes you perfectly. You must be a very rational person to argue with


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I find it difficult to believe that Obama would react to an Iranian bomb.
> ...



What makes you think that?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



No, they're more like into sending others to do this for them


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Israel doesn't want to get rid of Iran. It wants the Ayatollah regime to be nothing but a dark page in history, never to appear again.

There is a difference.

years ago, Israel and Iran were in good relations, before the fanatic nutjobs took over.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

Israel will do so when we get out of the way.

They did it in Syria before, and will eventually do so in Iran.  They have no intentions of letting Iran get the bomb.

We all know that Iran is enriching Uranium.  They have made that purpose public time and time again.  Saying it's for Power, and Medical Equipment.  

No one really believe's them.  Everyone knows it's to get the bomb, and Israel will eventually strike these sites.  The only question is when.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Israel will do so when we get out of the way.
> 
> They did it in Syria before, and will eventually do so in Iran.  They have no intentions of letting Iran get the bomb.
> 
> ...



NOT in 30 days


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel will do so when we get out of the way.
> ...



I don't know when.  The Op is a projection of some thinking it will be soon. I simply don't know and it's all a matter of opinion.  However, I do think they will eventually hit the sites.  When, I simply don't know.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I know it won't happen soon.

besides, when people babble about something nonstop, it is destined not to happen.

just like with Syria.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



As I stated.  I simply don't know when it will occur.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Go for it. I really REALLY hope Iran has one before that happens..nothing could make me happier than seeing Israel erased from the map...jews whining about the new holohoax...blah blah blah...would be a very happy day.
> ...



No, I'd be happy to see the Palestinians reclaim their country by sending the zionists back to Europe where they came from.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



LOL

They've tried before and get their asses handed to them every time.  Even when the whole region attacked them.

What you are asking for, with your pipe dreams, is for these people to get their asses kicked again.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 27, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Israel hasn't won a war on its own since 1967.  We had to bail them out in the Yom Kippur War in 1973 and ever since, we've been paying Egypt and Jordan bribe money to play nice.  

The Zionists are done, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Don't you ever get tired of looking stupid?


Stupid is, as stupid does.  Where have I heard that before?

First off, let me thank you for providing your sources.  Most people can't even do that.

With that being said, let's get started...

In reference to this link...


S.J. said:


> Countries with large terrorist presence


...it only "claims" they are a state sponsor of terror, then it admits these are only "accusations".


> _Iran has long been an active sponsor of Islamic terrorism, *including accusations* of it supporting subversive activities in Iraq._


You do realize, accusations is not proof?

In reference to the next link...


S.J. said:


> State Sponsors: Iran - Council on Foreign Relations


...it provides this little tidbit...



> _Former U.S. Director of National Intelligence Michael McConnell told CFR.org in June 2007 there is *"overwhelming evidence"* that Iran supports terrorists in Iraq and "compelling" evidence that it does the same in Afghanistan. _


...of which, the "overwhelming evidence" takes you to another link that says this...



> _Admiral Michael McConnell, the U.S. director of national intelligence, says there is overwhelming evidence that Tehran is supporting insurgents in Iraq and compelling evidence that the same is happening in Afghanistan. McConnell cites insurgents increasing use of effective roadside bombs known as Explosively Formed Projectiles that are clearly traceable to Iran._


...which just re-states what he said in your link and then added another claim that these bombs were traceable back to Iran. The problem with that is, people defending their homeland from foreign invaders, are not terrorists.  In this case, Iran could arm them to the teeth and it still wouldn't be supporting terrorists.  Because every citizen, in every country, has the right to defend themselves from foreign aggression.

Or do you think that American exceptionalism also means any country we invade, we automatically become the indigenous population?

As far as this link...


S.J. said:


> Iran?s Support for Terrorism in the Middle East | Brookings Institution


...it's a fucking joke!  They just make the same dogmatic claim, but do not list anything specific to back that up.


As far as this link...


S.J. said:


> Israel dismisses reports Iran halting higher-grade enrichment | Reuters


...who gives a shit what Israel dismisses!  What Iran does within their own sovereign borders, is none of Israel's god-damn business.  That is between Iran and the UN.

I know, here's a trade-off, how about Iran opening up all of  their nuclear sites for inspection, as long as Israel does the same?  Deal?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



And if a Frog had wings he wouldn't bump his butt when he jumped.  The Israeli's know that if they ever lose, they will be slaughtered.  Which is why all of them know how to fight and all serve mandatory military time.

They know how to fight, and will survive again should the middle east try to exterminate them.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You have been saying that for 2000 years.

The popcorn is long gone.

Come up with something new.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Good thing we don't trust that simple logic.


You don't have to trust the logic, you just have to obey the law.

And any attack on Iran, is against the law.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> What makes you think that?


Because he keeps dismissing what his own intel agencies are saying, which is their program has not been weaponized, nor have they decided to.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I'm only 51, so I haven't been saying anything for 2000 years.  

And frankly, Zionism is a fairly recent invention amongst European Jews.  Before that, Muslim ran the "Holy Land" for most of the last 1400 years and the world was better off for it.  

Here, I'll put in Cartoon form so you can understand it. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-evIyrrjTTY]This Land is Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing we don't trust that simple logic.
> ...



And attempt to destroy an wntire country ISN'T?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think that?
> ...



Iran has so many natural resaurces, they have no need of enriched uranium, unless they plan something fishy.

A 7 year old gets that.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> And attempt to destroy an wntire country ISN'T?


There has been no attempt by Iran to wipe out Israel, nor have they stated any attempt.

The only one from that country who stated such, was their former Iatollah.  The one they used as a pinata at his funeral.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing we don't trust that simple logic.
> ...



If said law protects certain populations but forsakes others, and this law is useless.

A law cannot stand if the public cannot moraly respect it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Iran has so many natural resaurces, they have no need of enriched uranium, unless they plan something fishy.
> 
> A 7 year old gets that.


Well, you have the right to your own opinion.

What you don't have, is the right to tell others how to live their lives.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > And attempt to destroy an wntire country ISN'T?
> ...



Isn't Iran controlled by Ayatollahs?

Isn't Khomeini (or whatever his name is) the one to pull the strings?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has so many natural resaurces, they have no need of enriched uranium, unless they plan something fishy.
> ...



But I do have the most ancient right- the right to exist. Once my birth right is forsakened, then I have the right to defend myself by all means.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> If said law protects certain populations but forsakes others, and this law is useless.
> 
> A law cannot stand if the public cannot moraly respect it.


The law is the same for everyone.

As for the morality issue, attacking someone that did not attack you first, is about as immoral, as it gets.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Zionism is and ideology which existed since the time of the Bible.

Abraham was the first Zionist, leaving _Aram Naharaim_ to the holy land.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > If said law protects certain populations but forsakes others, and this law is useless.
> ...



Perhaps, but I will rather be immoral and alive, than righteous and dead.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> But I do have the most ancient right- the right to exist. Once my birth right is forsakened, then I have the right to defend myself by all means.


Well, of coarse!  No ones arguing against that.

If Iran attacks, or their attack is imminant, then _*"it's on!"  *_Bombs away!  Go fuck up their shit!

What you don't do, is punish someone for a crime they did not commit.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Perhaps, but I will rather be immoral and alive, than righteous and dead.


What do you mean, "perhaps"?

I'll tell you what, why don't you get up, walk out your front door, go up to the first person you see and punch them right in the mouth as hard as you can.  Then come back and tell us how things went.

Are you telling me, you'd actually think that you had just done a moral act?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Isn't Iran controlled by Ayatollahs?
> 
> Isn't Khomeini (or whatever his name is) the one to pull the strings?


Yeah, but their old and they're gonna die soon.  And 70% of their population is under 30.  They're just waiting for these old mullahs to go, then you'll see a more westernized Iran.

I mean, what kids have the same views as their grandparents?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is a detailed list of Palestinian rocket and mortar attacks on Israel in 2012. All of the attacks originated in the Gaza Strip, unless stated otherwise.
As of November 2012, over 2,256 rockets had been launched at Israel from Gaza since January 2012.[1][2]


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> [
> 
> Zionism is and ideology which existed since the time of the Bible.
> 
> Abraham was the first Zionist, leaving _Aram Naharaim_ to the holy land.



No, Abraham was a myth.  Unless you think all the peoples of the middle east were fathered by a 175 year old man.  

Also, the European Jews really aren't the same as the ancient Hebrews, other than just retaining their silly-ass religion.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

Op-Ed: Iran supplies Gaza militants with advance Fajr-5 Missiles

The Middle East conflict heats up as Iran sends boatload of Fajr-5 missiles to Gaza to launch at Tel Aviv after it admits to pulling strings in Gaza crisis. Iran&#8217;s action could escalate the conflict as the Israeli Air Force targets more launch sites.
From DEBKA Files: &#8220;An Iranian 150-ton freighter departed Bandar Abbas port recently with a cargo of 220 short-range missiles and 50 improved long-range Fajr-5 rockets for the Gaza Strip. The ship turned toward the Bab al-Mandeb Straits and the Red Sea.&#8221;
From IDFNADESK and DEBKA Files: &#8220;The Iran&#8217;s new Fajr-5&#8242;s have a 200-kilo warhead, which packs a bigger punch than the 175 kilos of explosives delivered by the rockets currently in usage with the Palestinian terrorists in the Gaza Strip.&#8221; To extend the missiles&#8217; range to cover the 85 kilometers from Gaza to Tel Aviv, militants removed a part of the weapons payloads to make the systems lighter. The Fajr-5 has a range that threatens more than 3.5 million Israelis. Since the beginning of Operation Pillar of Defense, the IDF believes it has destroyed a significant portion of Hamas' Fajr-5 arsenal.


Read more: Op-Ed: Iran supplies Gaza militants with advance Fajr-5 Missiles


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 27, 2013)

*Israel makes it clear it will bomb Iran within 30 days*

Hope they don't chicken out, my cable bill is paid. Armageddon time, let's go! 



.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

Iran supplies terrorist orgs and the Palestinians groups weapons all the time.  They've been doing it for decades.

Mortars, rockets, and missles to ATTACK ISREAL.  

Thousands of attacks every year.

Why the hell would anyone agree to Peace when weapons continue to fall on to Israel...............

Why the hell would they give Iran the time of day when they are one of the primary suppliers of the weapons used against Israel........................

Rockets and missles and etc. continue to attack Israel.  When Israel fights back the PRAVDA MACHINE condemns Israel for fighting back.

Even though no other country in the world, wouldn't do the same if they were attacked liked this.

Pure BS HYPOCRISY against Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



And no proof, as usual, to back up another lying Zionist claim.

How typically Zionist is every word from your mouth.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Arabs are way too scared to do anything to Israel. Buncha fucking pussies. Is that what the kooran teaches you? To be a pussies like mohamed (may a piece of shit be upon him).


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Let Sherri live in her own world. 

Everyone else knows how Iranian backed suicide bombing were part of the second intifada.


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

I just thought of a new drinking game.


You take a shot of liquor every time Sherri says 'Zionist'


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This is a detailed list of Palestinian rocket and mortar attacks on Israel in 2012. All of the attacks originated in the Gaza Strip, unless stated otherwise.
> As of November 2012, over 2,256 rockets had been launched at Israel from Gaza since January 2012.[1][2]


The rocket attacks started in 2001.

The illegal occupation had been going on for 37 years before that.

If Israel doesn't want rocket attacks, end the occupation.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> Let Sherri live in her own world.
> 
> Everyone else knows how Iranian backed suicide bombing were part of the second intifada.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psDTiUV0PNI]INXS-Suicide Blonde.(1990) Original Video. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



That would be surrendering to the Palestinians

Not going to happen


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> That would be surrendering to the Palestinians
> 
> Not going to happen


Why?  Because Israeli's aren't the French?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has so many natural resaurces, they have no need of enriched uranium, unless they plan something fishy.
> ...



Yeah, well, that's cool in theory. But i do trust my government to make the right decision regarding Iran. If the DO attack,  that will be once every other solution failed.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



That was the rocket attacks in that year.  

They have fallen back in the past only to be fired at from the same ground given up.

Novel idea.... For Israel..............

The next time you are forced to go to War in this region.  Take it and kick them out completely and claim the land.  You don't have to build anything on it.  Just bulldoze the entire area and make it a no man's land.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps, but I will rather be immoral and alive, than righteous and dead.
> ...



That is not a great example.

More like I go out my front door, and see  that there is a nutjob with a gasoline tank and a match laughing his ass off threatening to put my house on fire, mocking me about how I'm not allowed to touch him.

And THEN I punch him in the face.

How is that?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Iran controlled by Ayatollahs?
> ...



The ayatollahs have their lackeys and their doers.

It will be a happy day in Israel knowing Iran has joined the modern world. But we know it's not gonna happen as long as they strickly force the Shariah laws.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> The ayatollahs have their lackeys and their doers.
> 
> It will be a happy day in Israel knowing Iran has joined the modern world. But we know it's not gonna happen as long as they strickly force the Shariah laws.


Does this look like Sharia Law enforcement?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulm4Gj406E8]illegal Rave Party in Iran - YouTube[/ame]



Or South Beach during spring break?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This is a detailed list of Palestinian rocket and mortar attacks on Israel in 2012. All of the attacks originated in the Gaza Strip, unless stated otherwise.
> As of November 2012, over 2,256 rockets had been launched at Israel from Gaza since January 2012.[1][2]



Kudos for pointing that out, but it is not relevant now.

And those statistics are incorrect.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Every other solution being defined as "Manipulating the Americans into Attacking Iran for us".  

Here's the thing.  Iran with nukes.  Not a big deal.  Iran has been behaving a lot better on the world stage than Pakistan has, and no one is shitting their pants over the fact Pakistan has nukes.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The ayatollahs have their lackeys and their doers.
> ...



You shot your own leg there, big boy.

Key word is ILLEGAL.

You kind of made my point there for me; you realize that, right?


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

No one is worried about Iran attacking anyone with nukes

But Iran always gives their new toys to Syria and Hezbollah terrorist in Lebanon


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> That is not a great example.
> 
> More like I go out my front door, and see  that there is a nutjob with a gasoline tank and a match laughing his ass off threatening to put my house on fire, mocking me about how I'm not allowed to touch him.
> 
> ...


That's not what Iran's doing.

But just for the sake of argument, let's say that is what they're doing.  You don't think that guy got the gas tank to fuck with you, because you won't stop trashing him and his family to the other neighbors.  You got the whole block hating him over something you can't prove.  Maybe if you stopped threatening your neighbors, they wouldn't react that way.

I know if my neighbor was constantly trashing me over some made up bullshit, it wouldn't take long for me to go over and get in his fucking face and re-arrange his teeth.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Proof?

Do I look like I work in the _Shabbak_ to you?!

My goverment holds the proof they need.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> No one is worried about Iran attacking anyone with nukes
> 
> But Iran always gives their new toys to Syria and Hezbollah terrorist in Lebanon


That would not happen,  because Iran is a signatory to the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty, which, BTW, Israel refused to sign.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Proof?
> 
> Do I look like I work in the _Shabbak_ to you?!
> 
> My goverment holds the proof they need.


They need to show the proof we need.

If you're talking about attacking a sovereign nation where many innocent people will lose their lives, you better come up with the "smoking gun", or it's your country that should get bombed.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Are those rockets aimed at 'illegal' settlements?

No

 those are aimed at unarmed civilians in southern Israel who don't have any influence on the 'occupation'.

I have been diagnosed with PTSD due to rocket attacks in my town. I live inside the green line. I never touched, not to mention hurt- any Palestinian

I don't give a damn about foolish leader's egoism and maglomania.

And my family and friends who did.nothing wrong pay the price.

Now you tell ME this is justified.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Are those rockets aimed at 'illegal' settlements?
> 
> No
> 
> ...


I didn't say they were justified.

My point was, they are in response to what your country is doing.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

They are the trigger to Israel 's retaliation.

Ahmed Jaabari was not targeted for his good looks.

The palestinians never learn that provoking a lion may get them bitten


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 27, 2013)

Fucking pussy muslims are all a bunch of evil-doers, I'd bulldoze all of gaza and the WB and dump all those arab faggots in Syria, and then seal off the fucking border with 10,000 land mines with "this one's for Allah" written on them.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Israel issues warning on report on Iran bomb
> ...


Wow, which alternate reality fantasy so you live in?  Certainly not in this universe.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 27, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



There is not and has never been a country of Palestine.


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



Shows what a dumb fuck you are, to think only Jews live in Israel 

But then again you're a rabid anti semite, ad like most of them , you lack brain cells.

Now shouldn't you be on your way to the KKK rally happening?? Or posting on stormfront ?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Who IS this guy, anyway?


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Who ?


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 27, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Weird, where did the name "Palestine" come from?


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It was the name of the Geographical Region . Not a sovereign state


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLmc8PMuZmI]What really happened in the Middle East? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



No, it wasn't the name of a "geographical" region.


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Read the first line 

What do YOU think the word Palestine is


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

Fuck Iran, the Hezballah, Hamas and the Muslim Brotherhood.

One day, you will go too far and the gloves will come off.........and we will not fight a politically correct War.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy-mrkgR0Co]Jihad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hamas

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqmweaL8Ogs]Hamas - The Terror Elite - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Hmmmm, weird.  That same Wiki article you cite also says...

"Boundaries of the region have changed throughout history, and were last defined in modern times by the Franco-British boundary agreement (1920) and the Transjordan memorandum of 16 September 1922, during the mandate period.[3] Today, the region comprises the State of Israel *and the State of Palestine*.[3]"

How do you explain that?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> They are the trigger to Israel 's retaliation.
> 
> Ahmed Jaabari was not targeted for his good looks.
> 
> The palestinians never learn that provoking a lion may get them bitten


You're fucking ridiculous!  The occupation came first.  By 37 fucking years!  Trigger my ass!

They waited 37 years before those rockets started firing.  Looks to me, like you owe them a debt of gratitude for having the patience to let you fuck with them for over  a quarter century before they retaliated.

It's ridiculously hypocritical statements like that, which makes me think you deserve a lot worse than what your getting now.  Because if you believe that, you are completely fucking clueless.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

Israel has no reason to negotiate with those who do not recognize their existence.  Those that have vowed to wipe them off the face of the earth.  Those that attack them with terrorism, rockets, mortars, and missles all the time.

Iran is a main supporter of the constant attack against Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Wow, which alternate reality fantasy so you live in?  Certainly not in this universe.


It's not an alternate fantasy.  I'd be preserving the peace.

You cannot attack a country that did not attack you first.

So if I saw those Israeli jets go up, I'd bring'em down with absolute malice.

Then I'd tell that lying sack of shit PM they got, if he does it again, I'll freeze all Israeli assets in US banks.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> There is not and has never been a country of Palestine.


Doesn't need to be.

The indigenous arab population in that area, have an inalienable right to self-determination.


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > They are the trigger to Israel 's retaliation.
> ...



Other way around. They owe us a debt of gratitude for not expelling every single one of them following the 1967 war and 1973 war and of course now. 

Firing rockets has gotten, and will get the Palestinians N-O-W-H-E-R-E

When will you or they learn that ??????????


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > There is not and has never been a country of Palestine.
> ...



Ok, but he never said otherwise, nor did anyone else.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > There is not and has never been a country of Palestine.
> ...



So why did they wait so long to claim land for a country? They should all move to Syria.


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



Yes, not too long ago , the U.N recognized the State of Palestine based on the 1967 borders. So ?

They still have no agreed territorial borders or control of any of their land.

For now, it is called 'Palestinian Territories'


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Or Jordan


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 27, 2013)

Fuck Israel, and hell to anyone STUPID enough to believe Iran is enriching Uranium.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> So why did they wait so long to claim land for a country?


I think a better question is _"why has the world waited so long to give them the same rights everyone else enjoys?"_




MonaGonna said:


> They should all move to Syria.


Why should they move from a place they've been living at for generations?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> Or Jordan


He's retired.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > So why did they wait so long to claim land for a country?
> ...


The world doesn't owe them shit.

They're all fucking nomads anyways.


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Fuck Israel, and hell to anyone STUPID enough to believe Iran is enriching Uranium.



Shut the fuck up. No one cares what you have to say you lunatic. 

Your posts are 99% Bullshit


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> The world doesn't owe them shit.


The world doesn't owe Israel shit, either!  Except maybe an ass-whipping, if they don't stop fucking with their neighbors.



MonaGonna said:


> They're all fucking nomads anyways.


Well, if you're going to look at things that way, the majority of Israeli's are nothing more than jewish insurgents that migrated into the area at the turn of the last century.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Hebrew.

Palestine- Paleshet: &#1508;&#1500;&#1513;&#1514;

literally meaning- "_Those who invade_"


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > They are the trigger to Israel 's retaliation.
> ...



If the rockets were a response to the "occupation" they would have been targeted on 'illegal settlements' not southern Israel.

The occupation came because of the 67 war, in which Israel won even though attacked by Arab neighbors.

I believe history as it was, not what you people make it out to be.

Israel is the only place in the MidEast in which Jews can live normally. We're not going to give up on out motherland. Sorry to disappoint you there.

Haters will be haters


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

if you seriously believe that they can launch rockets with Israel not doing anything about it, then you're the rediculous one.

Israel should have turned Gaza into a parking lot long ago. Only reason we don't do that is that we don't want to hurt innocent people there. They deserve far worse than what Israel gives them, that's for sure.

You Anti-Israelis believe Israel's only right it to sit back and get bombed. Newsflash, it doesn't work that way


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > There is not and has never been a country of Palestine.
> ...



Arabs belong to Arabia.

Jews belong in Judea.

It really is THAT simple.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Fuck Israel, and hell to anyone STUPID enough to believe Iran is enriching Uranium.



Fuck that post.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Arabs belong to Arabia.
> 
> Jews belong in Judea.
> 
> It really is THAT simple.


I'm sorry, but you can't re-write history.

There's an indigenous population of arabs that have been living there for generations and they have rights.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> if you seriously believe that they can launch rockets with Israel not doing anything about it, then you're the rediculous one.
> 
> Israel should have turned Gaza into a parking lot long ago. Only reason we don't do that is that we don't want to hurt innocent people there. They deserve far worse than what Israel gives them, that's for sure.
> 
> You Anti-Israelis believe Israel's only right it to sit back and get bombed. Newsflash, it doesn't work that way


Do you have brain damage?

Do you go into a comatose state whenever you hear the word "occupation"?

37 years.  I want you to say that.  I want you to say that now!

thirty

seven

years!

You were fucking with them for 

thirty

seven

years!

This conversation will not proceed any fucking further until you acknowledge that irrefutable fact.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Arabs belong to Arabia.
> ...



They became indigenous once they immigrated to Israel from their Arab deserts, you mean.

Palestinians and Philisitines are to separated nations.

But well, ok. Israel is a democratic state. Arabs in Jews who are residents have equal rights, that is something we know and have no problem with.

Problem is with us; We keep thinking of ourselves as 'guests' in our own homeland, which is why everyone think we're weak. Once we stop that, is when we can discuss a normal peace-process with anyone.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > if you seriously believe that they can launch rockets with Israel not doing anything about it, then you're the rediculous one.
> ...



Yes.

Thirty seven years.

thirty seven years since Jews were united with Jerusalem and their original inheritance which is Judea.

37 years.

Thank God.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> If the rockets were a response to the "occupation" they would have been targeted on 'illegal settlements' not southern Israel.


You can't target homemade rockets fired out of the trunk of your car.  They have no guidance systems.  Which, BTW, is what makes them war crimes.



Lipush said:


> The occupation came because of the 67 war, in which Israel won even though attacked by Arab neighbors.


Bullshit!  Israeli tanks rolled into Egypt, not the other way around.



Lipush said:


> I believe history as it was, not what you people make it out to be.


No you don't.  Your version of history is completly cleansed of any responsibility or accountability for the things Israel has done. 



Lipush said:


> Israel is the only place in the MidEast in which Jews can live normally. We're not going to give up on out motherland. Sorry to disappoint you there.


No one's asking you to give up anything.  They're asking you to stop taking what isn't yours.

But you better take a second look at where jews can live normally.  Because you got a lot of 25-55 Israeli jews leaving the country, because they don't want to be associated with a nation that has no respect for human rights and international law, but does have racist, apartheid laws codified by the Knesset.  The number of jews that can't stand the way you are treating the Palestinian's is growing and it's growing fast.



Lipush said:


> Haters will be haters


Accept in your case, you give them reason to hate and it has nothing to do with religion, but everything to do with the things you have done during the occupation.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Yes.
> 
> Thirty seven years.
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with that, as long as it doesn't include East Jerusalem.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Arabs belong to Arabia.
> ...




Prior to the birth of the rapist pig of mecca-----there was a population of jews living 
in arabia for MORE THAN 1000 years   

There was a  THRIVING POPULATION OF JEWS  living in Iran for more than  2000 years 
until the filth developed there in 1979        In fact the cultural center of Egypt--ALEXANDRIA
and that of  IRAQ-----Baghdad------were---for more than 1000 years-----VIRTUALLY JEWISH 
CITIES   --------did you know that? --------your problem is not a  "rewrite"  of history----
your problem is you have no knowledge of history


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...



Jerusalem is to be parted in 2?

Now why should we agree to that?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> They became indigenous once they immigrated to Israel from their Arab deserts, you mean.
> 
> Palestinians and Philisitines are to separated nations.
> 
> ...


They've been living there for century's before there was an Israel.

How could they have migrated to Israel if they were there before Israel became Israel?


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

ISraeli tanks rolled into Egypt ?

Geeze, I wonder why George ???

If a person is pointing a gun at you, saying he is going to kill you, and you have a gun in your holster, do you wait for him to shoot you, or do you try and attack first??

The Palestinians should blame themselves, Egypt and Jordan for the 'occupation'.
It's not like Israel woke up one morning and said " Hey, lets go take over the West Bank for no reason and then occupy it"
Had the Arab states left Israel the fuck alone in 1967, instead of preparing to destroy it, the Palestinians would have their own country.

Too little, too late. No Redo's !!!


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > They became indigenous once they immigrated to Israel from their Arab deserts, you mean.
> ...



Israel existed much before the first Palestinian was even born


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...



East Jerusalem contains some of the holiest sites for Jews. To think that Israel will let Palestinians control those sites is a fuckin pipe dream


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Jerusalem is to be parted in 2?
> 
> Now why should we agree to that?


There's nothing to agree with.  It's not your call.  It's not your decision.

East Jerusalem belongs to the indigenous arab population and that's it.  Period.

All Israel needs to do, is obey the law and get the fuck off that land.

Israel has two choices, either obey the law, or eventually be forced to.

Like I told you before, we didn't let Hitler keep Poland and we're not going to let you keep land you seized in a war, either.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > If the rockets were a response to the "occupation" they would have been targeted on 'illegal settlements' not southern Israel.
> ...



They don't need a guidance system for the rockets. They know that when they fire in certain degree from a certain location, they hurt certain city.

That is what they tried to do in Cast Lead. and succeeded. They tried to aim to Ashdod port, but thankfully, the rockets hit the sea, not the port itself, since THAT amount of aiming is indeed not possible (yet), but general location they can provide once they learn the technique.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

I see nowhere in bible prophecy the evidence that this will ever take place, guys.  This is not some political opinion I am sharing but rather the Word of God.  The bible does not support this claim that Israel will do this.  In fact, the prophecy which is found in Obadiah ( read entire first chapter - it is only one chapter! ) makes it clear that when this day of Judgment falls on the house of Esau there will be nothing remaining as in nothing.  The House of Esau shall be utterly consumed! 

It is written: 

And the house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Jacob a flame, and the house of Esau for stubble, and they shall kindle in them, and devour them, and there shall not be any remaining of the house of Esau, for the LORD hath spoken it.  - Obadiah 1: 18

The reason for Edom's judgment can be found in Obadiah 1: 10
It is written:   For thy violence against thy brother Jacob shame shall cover thee and thou shalt be cut off forever.  - Obadiah 1: 10  

If you will look at the modern names for the nations listed in the Obadiah prophecy you will see this includes Gaza being returned to the Israelites - the Palestinians will cease to exist ( they are part of the house of Esau) , the Ammonites - ( Jordan ) will cease to exist, then go to Isaiah 17 - Damascus will be a heap of ruins ( there goes Syria also ) and Lebanon and Egypt will be uninhabitable in that day where not even an animal will be able to pass through ( nuclear fire?) - and Jacob will wax lean - and her fortress will cease ( her military because Israel will be hit hard ) and this is the very same day I believe that is prophesied by Zephaniah - read here:

It is written: 

For Gaza shall be forsaken, and Ashekelon a desolation, they shall drive out Ashdod at noon day and Ekron shall be rooted up.  - Zephaniah 2: 4

This is the purging of Israel - removal of all baal worhipers - as it is written: 

Seek ye the LORD, all ye meek of the earth, which have wrought his judgment, seek righteousness, seek meekness, it may be ye shall be hid in the day of the LORD's anger.  - Zephaniah 2: 3 

And the coast shall be for the remnant of the house of Judah, they shall feed thereupon, in the houses of Ashekelon shall they lie down in the evening for the LORD their God shall visit them, and turn away their captivity. 

This is referring to the Judgment of Philistia - West - Esaus house is the modern day Palestinian people.. 

then we go to the Judgment of Moab and Ammon ( East ) 

It is written:

I have heard the reproach of Moab and the revilings of the children of Ammon, whereby they have reproached my people, and magnified themselves against their border.  Therefore as I live, saith the LORD of hosts, and the God of Israel, Surely Moab shall be as Sodom and the children of Ammon as Gomorrah, even the breeding of nettles, and salt pits, and a perpetual desolation, the residue of my people shall spoil them, and the remnant of my people shall possess them.  - Zephaniah 2: 8 - 9

Who is God speaking of that shall be like Sodom and Gomorrah ( burnt up ) ?  Modern day Jordan. That's who. 

Let's move on......

Judgment against Ethiopia ( South ) 

It is written:

ye Ethiopians also, ye shall be slain by my sword.  - Zephaniah 2: 12

Who is God's sword?  Israel?  No.  In this case it is His Sword as referred to in Psalm 17: 13  - the Wicked are Gods sword, people.  Is anything out of Gods control?  Nothing.  Absolutely nothing is out of God's control.  Believe it. It is the truth.  

Let's move on......

Judgment against Assyria ( North) 

And he will stretch out his hand against the north, and destroy Assyria and will make Ninevah's desolation, and a dry like the wilderness. 
 - Zephaniah 2: 14

Who is Assyria?  Syria.  

Let's go back to Isaiah now to see how one prophet confirms the other......

It is written: 

For the LORD will have mercy on Jacob, and will yet choose Israel, and set them in their own land, and the strangers shall be joined with them, and they shall cleave to the house of Jacob.  - Isiaah 14: 1 

then it is written: 

The LORD of hosts hath sworn, saying, Surely as I have thought, so shall it come to pass, and as I have purposed so shall it stand:

That I will break the Asssyrians in my land, and upon my mountains tread him under foot......  - Isaiah 14: 24   (  prophecy Against Syria )

It is written:

The burden of Moab, Because in the night of Ar of Moab is laid waste, and brought to silence......  - Isaiah 15: 1 ( prophecy against Jordan - Ammon is the second part and that is coming - keep reading! ) 

It is written:

The burden of Damascus, behold, Damascus is taken away from being a city, and it shall be a ruinous heap...  Isaiah 17: 1  ( prophecy against Damascus and Samaria  - read entire chapter ) 

It is written:

Woe to the land shadowing with wings which is beyond the rivers of Ethiopia.....  - Isaiah 18: 1  ( prophecy against Ethiopia - read the whole chapter ) 

It is written: 

The burden of Egypt, Behold the LORD rideth upon a swift cloud, and shall come into Egypt and the idols of Egypt shall be moved at his presence, and the heart of Egypt shall melt in the midst of it.  - Isaiah 19: 1 ( destruction of Egypt - read the entire chapter ) 


It is written

........and he answered and said, Babylon is fallen, and all the graven images of her gods he hath broken to the ground.  Isaiah 21:9


Prophecy against Babylon - is the same Babylon I believe prophesied about in Isaiah 13 and Revelation 18 which is destroyed by fire - ( America ) 

Then see the prophecy of destruction of Edom ( Dumah ) in Isaiah 21: 11 - 12

And moving on to Saudi Arabia.........

It is written: 

And the residue o fthe number of archers, the mighty men of the children of Kedar, shall be diminished for the LORD God of Israel had spoken it.  - Isaiah 21: 17  ( this is part of Saudi Arabia and in yet another prophecy it says part of her  - the pitch shall burn day and night  - speaking of oil on fire - I believe ) 

And then Jerusalem is cleansed of all idolaters and all who refused to return to the LORD and this is referred to in the prophecy against Jerusalem - 

It is written: 

For it is the day of trouble and of treading down, and of perplexity by the Lord GOD of hosts in the valley of vision, breaking down the walls and of crying on the mountains.  Isaiah 22: 6 ( after this  is the time when there be no more of Esaus house abiding in Jerusalem nor will there be Jews who have turned their backs on God to worship strange gods but God shall have his remnant throughout Israel which is why it is time to repent and return to the Lord with our whole hearts ) 

Then comes the prophecy against Tyre - which is in Isaiah 23 and with that where is the destruction of Iran, People?  Show me where it is?  You cannot. Here is why.  

This all happens BEFORE The Russian led army with Persia ( Iran ) following behind her to march against Israel.  Read it for yourselves in Ezekiel 38,39  and see that when the Russian led Islamic army marches against Israel - Israel is described as unwalled villages with no bars on the windows or gates at the doors........ watch this:

And thou shalt say, I will go up to the land of unwalled villages, I wil go to them that dwell safely, all of them dwelling without walls, and having neither bars nor gates.  - Ezekiel 38: 11 ( this is speaking of Israel - she has walls now because she has neighbors - soon she won't have any!  There won't be a need for any walls, bars or gates in that day! ) 

Who shall do this?  Russia, Persia, what is left of the Ethiopians, the Libyans and you will notice that the Egyptians, nor the Jordanians, nor the Syrians, Nor the Lebanese, nor the Saudi Arabians, nor the Palestinians nor any of the House of Esau follow behind them in this march against Israel.  Why?  Because according to the prophecy of Obadiah the House of Esau has already been burnt up like Stubble. Consumed with nothing left.  

Look at the line up of nations who march against Israel in that day - only Iran ( Persia ) and the others not detroyed in prior war are going to march against Israel.  Look it up. Ezekiel 38: 1 - 6

Then repent for being so wicked as to align yourselves against God and the House of Jacob and the House of Joseph and perhaps He shall have mercy upon you in that day when he sends his judgment against America to destroy it! 

REPENT, PEOPLE!  WHAT YOU ARE DOING HERE IS UTTERLY WICKED!  ISRAEL WILL NOT DESTROY IRAN - IT IS WRITTEN RIGHT HERE IN BIBLE PROPHECY BY HEBREW PROPHETS HOW IT SHALL UNFOLD AND SOME OF YOU ARE DOING THIS ONLY BECAUSE YOU WISH TO CAUSE MORE TROUBLE FOR THE HOUSE OF JACOB AND THE HOUSE OF JOSEPH THAN THEY ALREADY ARE ENDURING! REPENT! REPENT!  BECAUSE THE EVIL YOU HAVE PLANNED AGAINST THE HOUSE OF JACOB AND THE HOUSE OF JOSEPH SHALL FALL UPON YOUR OWN HEADS!  YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!  YOU HAVE NO EXCUSE LEFT!  TURN FROM YOUR WICKED WAYS AND LIVE!  

God does not wish that any should perish but if you continue to provoke the Lord to anger what other choice does he have??!  His judgment shall go forth and if you are standing in the way of it?  You're done! 

- Jeri


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jerusalem is to be parted in 2?
> ...



Hitler had no business in Poland.

Jews do in Israel.

do you know how many Jewish archeological treasures were found underneath "indigenous" Israeli Arab villages? 

Or how many Arab houses were bought from Jews before they became the Arab indigenous people out of the blue?

Pfft. PLEEEASE.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> East Jerusalem contains some of the holiest sites for Jews. To think that Israel will let Palestinians control those sites is a fuckin pipe dream


It's not your decision.  You have no right to decide what goes on land that isn't yours.

At least the Pals would protect those holy sites out of respect, not bulldoze them down so you can build a theme park, like you do to theirs.

What am I talking to you about this for?  STFU snowback!  Go have a Molsen.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 27, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I searched old maps one time about2 years ago to find out just where Palestine was, I wondered where they actually had claims.

The only map i could find that mentioned a Palestine was dated somewhere around 300 BC, And it had a country called Syria Palestinia Which had borders close to what Syria has today.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Hitler had no business in Poland.
> 
> Jews do in Israel.
> 
> ...


Hitler made up the same bullshit reasons to be there, just like you're doing now.

You cannot hold onto land seized in a war.  That has been illegal since the end of WWII.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Israel existed much before the first Palestinian was even born


Israel has only been around since 1948.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> They don't need a guidance system for the rockets. They know that when they fire in certain degree from a certain location, they hurt certain city.
> 
> That is what they tried to do in Cast Lead. and succeeded. They tried to aim to Ashdod port, but thankfully, the rockets hit the sea, not the port itself, since THAT amount of aiming is indeed not possible (yet), but general location they can provide once they learn the technique.


So what your saying is, you have the right to F them in the A and they have no right to defend themselves?


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > East Jerusalem contains some of the holiest sites for Jews. To think that Israel will let Palestinians control those sites is a fuckin pipe dream
> ...



Well, I do have Israeli citizenship. And you're just mad cause the Dodgers couldn't make it to the world series lololol

Anyway, it IS Israel decision weather they will stay or leave E. Jerusalem , an noNO ONE will eventually force Israel to leave.
The only way to do so would be through conventional warfare.

Not stop fuckin whining like a little child already


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > They don't need a guidance system for the rockets. They know that when they fire in certain degree from a certain location, they hurt certain city.
> ...



What specific actions do you consider defending oneself ???


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 27, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



Who is the leader of the State of Palestine? Who was their first leader and when? Do they have a constitution of any sorts? Have they ever had a real government?
No, No one, Never, No.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Hitler had no business in Poland.
> 
> Jews do in Israel.
> 
> ...


At the time of the jewish migrations, arabs owned 70% of the land in that area.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > If the rockets were a response to the "occupation" they would have been targeted on 'illegal settlements' not southern Israel.
> ...



I don't know which kind of history you're learn, but is certainly not the accurate ones.

It is surprising how many people believe that Israel opened the 67 war by attacking Egyptian aircrafts while they were still on the ground.

It was actually opened when the Egyptians blocked the straits of Tiran by cannons, not allowing any transfer of much needed humanitarian import to be passed into Eilat. They basically cut the cord of Israel's trade relations, which is a war declaration.

By blocking the passage, Egypt was the one opening a war on Israel. Anything Israel did following those events was pure act of self defense.

Here, I gave you a free history lesson.

Say I ain't nice!


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

What a stupid comparison, comparing Hitler occupying Poland haha


Did Poland attack Germany ?? No, they did not. Was Hitlers occupying of Poland part of a war of self defense ? No

WW2/Holocaust comparisons are for losers


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> Who is the leader of the State of Palestine? Who was their first leader and when? Do they have a constitution of any sorts? Have they ever had a real government?
> No, No one, Never, No.


It doesn't matter what name you call them, there were people living there when the jews migrated into the area.  Those people have rights.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler had no business in Poland.
> ...



they didn't migrate, they returned.

And like you said, illegal owning isn't really owning


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> What a stupid comparison, comparing Hitler occupying Poland haha
> 
> 
> Did Poland attack Germany ?? No, they did not. Was Hitlers occupying of Poland part of a war of self defense ? No
> ...


It's not a stupid comparison, it's the reason there is a law against it now.


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



That's the problem with people like loinboy. They are allergic to the truth, like the truth you just presented him


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > They don't need a guidance system for the rockets. They know that when they fire in certain degree from a certain location, they hurt certain city.
> ...



how is it any different from what you've been telling me in all your posts today?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Israel existed much before the first Palestinian was even born
> ...



That would be incorrect.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> they didn't migrate, they returned.
> 
> And like you said, illegal owning isn't really owning


No, they migrated into the area.

The indigenous jews that were already living there with the indigenous arabs, never left.  They are the direct decendants of the Israelites.  Not asshole zionists who think they can move into a new neighborhood and think they have more rights than the people already living there.


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

MODERN Israel has been around since 1948

Ancient Israel is a different story. It is part of history. 

You can believe it or not


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...




East Jerusalem was a JEWISH CITY FOR THOUSANDS OF YEARS------its jewish population 
was FORCED OUT FOR A MERE 20 years ------1947  to  1967       Your perspective on history 
is   HILARIOUS-----------20 years -------that's it------20 years            according to billo it takes 
a mere 20 years to OWN A CITY--------the IDF  should land in mecca tomorrow ----

as of now-----LAS VEGAS  can replace mecca--------take a bus ride----up the main street---
it is already  OWNED BY IDIOTS WITH RAGS ON THEIR HEADS.        


                    SHIP THE ROCK TO LAS VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!
hang around for 20 years and become the owners of that cesspit


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 27, 2013)

Israel won't do shit but I hope they do just so I can tell you Israel loving assholes what I think about you before you die.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> I don't know which kind of history you're learn, but is certainly not the accurate ones.
> 
> It is surprising how many people believe that Israel opened the 67 war by attacking Egyptian aircrafts while they were still on the ground.
> 
> ...


Nothing happens in a vacuum.  The events leading up to the '67 war, had both sides contributing to hostilities.



> _Since the Arab-Israeli War of 1948, the Israelis had clashed intermittently with Palestinian Arabs and Arab forces from the neighboring states. By the mid-1960s, these incidents intensified causing increased diplomatic tensions in the Middle East. On April 7, 1967 a skirmish on land turned into a major air battle during which Israel shot down six Syrian MiG aircraft over Mount Hermon on the Golan Heights. _


And you cannot claim self defense, when you're the one who started shooting first.



> _*The war began on June 5, 1967, when Israeli airplanes attacked the Egyptian air force and destroyed many airfields. *_


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



You're the one whos mad  making the comments you did

I'm not the one calling for a genocide lol !

You must be a redneck or something.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Get real, Iran is a terrorist nation.  They don't need it for energy, and besides, they've enriched it far beyond what you need for electricity.  It's obvious they are going to use it for weapons.  Damn, liberals are stupid.  Netanyahu is gonna have to do what Carter was too much of a coward to do.
> ...



Jews are alive and blooming.

your kind of ideology, its time is ending soon.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> Actually Hitler invaded Poland because Polish authorities were killing German Civilians in Poland..it was to defend the Germans living there.


That's what he said was happening, but it was just bullshit propaganda.

It was Hitlers version of the "WMD threat".


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know which kind of history you're learn, but is certainly not the accurate ones.
> ...



Started the shooting first?

Who opened the 48 war, again?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> MODERN Israel has been around since 1948
> 
> Ancient Israel is a different story. It is part of history.
> 
> You can believe it or not


I don't give a shit about what happened 2000 years ago.  It has no legal standing in the world today.

Furthermore, if you want the right to return, you have to give that same right to the Palestinians.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I'm betting he will get banned again. soon.


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > MODERN Israel has been around since 1948
> ...



Not saying it does, I said it is part of history. Some people believe it, others dont


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > MODERN Israel has been around since 1948
> ...



The UN disagrees with that.

Don't you people looooooooooooove the UN??


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



His posts got deleted


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



That's good.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Started the shooting first?
> 
> Who opened the 48 war, again?


You did, with jewish terrorist groups like Irgun.

Let me make this perfectly clear, there was no recorded events of major violence in that area between jews and arabs, until the zionists showed up.


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Started the shooting first?
> ...



Let me make it clear, did the newly founded state of Israel invade the surrounding states, or was it the other way around ?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Started the shooting first?
> ...



Selective memory, just like with the 67 one.

The events of 1921 and 1929 slipped your mind?

Leave aside the attack on Jews, Arab terrorized BRITAINs in Israel for not agreeing with their point of view.

Yeah, blame the Zionists on that one, too!


----------



## mohammad (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> Not saying it does, I said it is part of history. Some people believe it, others dont


Being an Irish Catholic, I could care less about Jewish history.

So, I hope no one looks to me as some diaspora expert. All I know, is what I've read.  And I've only been reading about this conflict, for the last 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



You expect us to believe ANYTHING that comes from a site called *thefuhrerbunker.com*?!?!?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Selective memory, just like with the 67 one.
> 
> The events of 1921 and 1929 slipped your mind?
> 
> ...


The Hebron massacre started when zionists went down to the Wailing Wall and declared it their's.

They didn't wanna share the Wall.


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Selective memory, just like with the 67 one.
> ...



No it didn't !

Even if it did, is that a reason to massacre people ?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

mohammad said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Yo


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Selective memory, just like with the 67 one.
> ...



the Western Wall IS ours.

I don't get the punch line


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> Let me make it clear, did the newly founded state of Israel invade the surrounding states, or was it the other way around ?


They came in and declared themselves a state, which included land that wasn't their's.  And they did this after they promised the UN, they would respect the land rights of the existing arab population. But they didn't and that's what started all the hostilities that followed.

But hey, don't believe me.  I live in Long Beach. What do I know?

But a famous zionist, who did live in that area at the time, does know and this is what he had to say...



> _The Zionists drew on th[e] ancient spiritual potential to build a political movement. A stirring slogan was spread abroad:
> 
> "A land without people for a people without land"​
> *ignoring the fact that the Palestinians themselves, well over half a million at the turn of the century, lived in Palestine, that it was their home.* The great Zionist humanist, Ahad Ha'am *warned against the violation of the rights of the Palestinian people*, and his words are well known in the literature of Palestine.
> ...


This bears repeating...




> _*They treat the Arabs with hostility and cruelty, deprive them of their rights, offend them without cause and even boast of these deeds; and nobody among us opposes this despicable and dangerous inclination*_


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Started the shooting first?
> ...




Your statement is utterly idiotic-------who was  "recording"   anything from that area 
in the  1800s----or----for that matter in   the 1200s?          do you think every rape of a black woman was  "recorded"    in alabama   in   1830?      There is no time in the past 1400 years  that jews living in proximity with arabs were not being molested by arabs


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> the Western Wall IS ours.
> 
> I don't get the punch line


Much like a neutered dog, you don't get it, do you?


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

When Israel declared independence, they did so rightfully and legally.

And why are you quoting a Zionist ? You trash Zionists all the time and call them liars, but then you find a quote from one of them that you believe because it suits your agenda. How convenient


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > the Western Wall IS ours.
> ...



Get WHAT??  The Western Wall is a Jewish holy site 

BTW, everyone is a allowed to visit it, now that it is under Israels control.

Also, you never answered my question. Where did you read that the wailing wall was the reason for the Hebron Massacre


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Your statement is utterly idiotic-------who was  "recording"   anything from that area
> in the  1800s----or----for that matter in   the 1200s?          do you think every rape of a black woman was  "recorded"    in alabama   in   1830?      There is no time in the past 1400 years  that jews living in proximity with arabs were not being molested by arabs


We're not talking about isolated incidents of violence.  We're talking about major wars between two different ethnic groups.  And wars have been recorded throughout history.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> Get WHAT??  The Western Wall is a Jewish holy site
> 
> BTW, everyone is a allowed to visit it, now that it is under Israels control.
> 
> Also, you never answered my question. Where did you read that the wailing wall was the reason for the Hebron Massacre


It's also an arab holy site.

Wikipedia.  Google Hebron Massacre and that's one of the first links to pop up.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

toastman said:


> When Israel declared independence, they did so rightfully and legally.
> 
> And why are you quoting a Zionist ? You trash Zionists all the time and call them liars, but then you find a quote from one of them that you believe because it suits your agenda. How convenient


I don't call them liars, I call them assholes that lie.

And I only trash zionists that refuse to take responsibility for their actions.


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Get WHAT??  The Western Wall is a Jewish holy site
> ...



Yes I've read about the Hebron Massacre.

You still didn't answer my question.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Your statement is utterly idiotic-------who was  "recording"   anything from that area
> ...




you continue to make no point.    The  issue of  MAGNITUDE is your issue?  ----oh----
ok-----there was no problem with claims of  "oppression"   of blacks until some nasty 
chick named  ROSA PARKS  started making trouble-------a few score years ago.   That 
nasty chick STARTED A BIG PROBLEM


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > When Israel declared independence, they did so rightfully and legally.
> ...



So why is the Zionist you quoted not lying ???


----------



## Connery (Oct 27, 2013)

*

This is my last warning.

Off-topic posts may be edited, trashed, deleted, or moved to an appropriate forum as per administrator & moderator discretion at any time within any forum and/or sub forum. Additionally, All violations will be subject to action by an Admin/Mod. Action taken could range from a warning, to Infraction, to banning and will be at Admin/Mod discretion.*


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Get WHAT??  The Western Wall is a Jewish holy site
> ...



What do Arabs have to do with the _Kotel_?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jerusalem is to be parted in 2?
> ...



You are mistaken, Billy.  It is not your call nor the call of any human flesh to decide to divide what God has built.  Jerusalem is not to be divided and anyone who attempts to do that even a political leader from within Israel would be under a curse for doing such a thing. G-d FORBID!    It is the LORD's land and the inheritance of Abraham and his seed.  Yet not all his seed. 

For it is written: 

And I will establish my covenant between me and thee and thy seed and thee in their generations for an everylasting covenant, to be a God unto thee, and to thy seed after thee.  And I will unto thee and thy seed after thee, the land wherein thou art a stranger, all the land of Canaan for an everlasting posession and I will be their God.  Thou shalt keep my covenant therefore, thou, and thy seed after thee in their generation. 

And this is my covenant, which ye shall keep, between me, and you and thy seed after thee, Every man child among you shall be circumcised.  And you shall circumcise the flesh of your foreskin, and it shall a token covenant betwixt you and I.  - Genesis 17: 7 - 11

And it is written: 

And Abraham said, if only Ishmael might live under your blessing!  Then God said, Yes, but your wife Sarah will bear you a son, and you will call him Isaac,.  I will establish my covenant with him as an everlasting covenant for his descendants after him.  And as for Ishmael I have heard you:  I will surely bless him, I will make him fruitful and will greatly increase his numbers, He will be the father of twelve rulers, and I will make him inot a great nation. 

 But my covenant I will establish with Isaac, whom Sarah will bear to you by this time next year. When he had finished speaking with Abraham, God went from him. 

 - Genesis 17: 18 - 22

God's covenant was for Isaac and his seed alone concerning Israel.  This is why to this very day it is written, The God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob.  Not Abraham, Ishmael, Isaac and Jacob.  

Now Ishmael was indeed blessed and is the father of twelve rulers but he has no inheritance or part in the land of Israel nor do his descendants.  Take heed of this historical account!  Lest any of you suffer the same fate as her enemies have in times past: 

It is written:

When Sanballat ( the Arab ) heard that they were rebuilding the wall, he became angry and was greatly incensed.  He ridiculed the Jews, and in the presence of his associates and the army of Samaria, he said, What are those feeble Jews doing?  Will they restore their wall?  Will they offer sacrifices?  Will they finish in a day?  Can they bring the stones back to life from those heaps of rubble?  - burned as they are?

Tobiah, the Ammonite, was at his side, said, What they are building - if even a fox climbed upon it, he would break down those walls of stone!

Hear us, O God, for we are despised.  Turn their insults back upon their own heads.  Give them over as plunder in a land of captivity.  Do not cover up their guilt or blot out their sins from your sight, for they have thrown insults in the face of the builders. 

So we rebuilt the wall till all of it reached half its height, for the people worked with all their hearts.  

But when Sanballat, Tobiah, the Arabs, the Ammonites and the men of Ashdod heard that the repairs of Jerusalem's walls had gone ahead and that the gaps were being closed, they were very angry.  They plotted together to come and fight against Jerusalem to stir up trouble against it.  But we prayed to our God and posted a guard day and night to meet the threat.  

Meanwhile, the people of Judah said, The strength of the laborers is giving out, and there is so much rubble that we cannot rebuild the wall.  Also our enemies said, Before they know it or see is, we will be right there among them and will kill them and put an end to the work. .  Then the Jews who lived near them came and told us ten times over, Wherever you turn, they will attack us.  Therefore I stationed some of the people behind the lowest parts of the wall at the exposed places, posting them by families, with their swords, spears and bows.  After I looked things over, I stood up and said to the nobles, the officials, and the rest of the people, Don't be afraid of them."

"Remember the Lord, who is great and awesome, and fight for your brothers and your sisters, your wives and your homes.  

When our enemies heard that we were aware of their plot and that God had frustrated it, we all returned to the wall, each to his own work.  Nehemiah 4: 1 - 15

Guess what Nehemiah told the Arabs who wanted to involve themselves in Gods work concerning Jerusalem?  He told them, No.  You have no part in this work.  In other words?  You don't belong here.  Jerusalem belongs to us.  Read the rest of the story.

Now listen to me, People.   Jerusalem shall never be divided and these evil plans that have been made against Israel have been seen by the LORD and he is very angry!  It is time to REPENT!  I tell you the truth.  The Arabs had no part in the rebuilding of Jerusalem back in the days of Nehemiah neither have they any part in it now!  It is not theirs neither shall it ever be!  This is the Word of the LORD and Woe unto any man who dares to strive against it!!!

- Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Israel existed much before the first Palestinian was even born
> ...



Israel is over 4000 years old.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...



The Arabs have no claim to any part of Jerusalem, Billy.  They never have according to the bible.  You say you are a Christian, Billy.  Open your bible to Nehemiah and go to Chapter 2 verse 19.  What does God's Word say?  

It is written:  

But when Sanballat the Horonite ( who was an Arab ), Tobiah the Ammonite ( Jordanian) and Geshem the Arab heard about it, they mocked and ridiculed us. What is this you are doing?  Are you rebelling against the king?  <------(-they saw the Jews rebuilding Jerusalem and were enraged! )

I answered them by saying, "The God of heaven will give us success.  We his servants will start rebuilding but as for you, you will have no share in Jerusalem or any claim or historic right to it.  - Nehemiah 2: 19 - 20  

This was the response of Nehemiah to the Arabs, Jordanian people.  They didn't have any claim or historic right to it then and they do not have any claim or historic right to it now. 

Amen. Let us obey the Word of God and live.   - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Get WHAT??  The Western Wall is a Jewish holy site
> ...



That is impossible according to Nehemiah 2: 20.  The wall wasn't built by arab hands. Only Jewish.  This is the response of Nehemiah to Sanballat the horonite who was an Arab and Tobiah the Ammonite ( Jordanian) and Gershem the Arab concerning the Jews rebuilding the wall: 

It is written:

I answered them by saying:  The God of heaven give us success.  We his servants will start rebuilding but as for you, you shall have no share in Jerusalem or any claim or historic right. - Nehemiah 2: 20  

I left out the prophecy against Babylon which is America for our being mentioned in the judgments of God ( in the post about why Iran won't be hit by Israel)  so I will post that for you now as people want to read it.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2013)

The  Wailing Wall was a jewish site----and so RECOGNIZED  by  muslims----the issue in the 
1920s was not a "claim"   made openly by jews---it was the fact that jews prayed there 
PUBLICALLY-----which is a bit contrary to the filth of shariah law.      Under the filth of 
shariah law  only muslims may engage in religious ritual  PUBLICALLY.    Sometime ---
around 1920----someone blew on a shofar at the wall------which according to the disgusting 
filth of shariah ------is a bad thing.     That event is sometimes cited as a galvanizing event 
for lots of  massacer activity on the part of the meccaists


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > If the rockets were a response to the "occupation" they would have been targeted on 'illegal settlements' not southern Israel.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G02FiZNbZHY]1967 The Six Day War - Tank Battle of the Sinai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

While listing all the prophecies against the various nations concerning Israel - and how that proved that Iran won't be hit by Israel - I left out the evidence of that prophecy againt Babylon but I will include it now.  Just remember that many of you have praying parents, praying friends who pray for you daily.  Still some of ya'll need to repent and tell God you are ready to live for Him!  Ya'll know it too. 

Isaiah 13 precedes Isaiah 17 and the prophesy of the destruction of Damascus.  The following prophecies are about America.  ( Babylon ) 

It is written: 

An oracle concerning Babylon that Isaiah son of Amoz saw:

Raise a banner on a hilltop, shout to them, beckon them to enter the gates of the nobles,, I have commanded my holy ones, I have summoned my warriors to carry out my wrath - those who rejoice in my triumph.  

Listen, a noise on the mountains, like that of a great multitude!  Listen, an uproar among the kingdoms, like nations massing together!  The Lord Almighty is mustering an army for war.  

They come from faraway lands, From the ends of the heavens <--------  ( this isn't Iraq - Babylon in Middle east)
The LORD and his weapons of wrath - to destroy the whole country.  
Wail, for the day of the LORD is near, it will come like destruction from the Almighty. 

Because of this all hands will go limp, every man's heart will melt. Terror will seize them, pain and anguish will grip them, they will writhe like a woman in labor, They will look aghast at each other, their faces aflame. 

See, the day of the LORD is coming - a cruel day, with wrath, and fierce anger - to make the land desolate, and destroy the sinners within it.  <----------( God's judgment against sinners * take note ) 

The stars of heaven and their consellations wil not show their light.  The rising sun will be darkened. and the moon will not give its light. ( nuclear war ) 

I will punish the world for its sins. I will put an end to the arrogance of the haughty and will humble the pride of the ruthless.  I will make man scarcer than pure gold, more rare than the gold of Ophir.  

Therefore will I make the heavens tremble and the earth will shake from its place ( great earthquake ) at the wrath of the LORD Almighty in the day of his burning anger.  Like a hunted gazelle, like sheep without a shepherd, each will return to his own people, each will flee to his native land ( Many will flee from America ) 
Whoever is captured will be thrust through, all who are caught will fall by the sword ( Psalm 17:13 The wicked are Gods sword )

Their infants will be dashed to pieces before their eyes, their houses will be looted and their wives ravished.  See, I will stir up against them the Medes, who do not care for silver and have no delight in gold.  Their bows will strike down the young men, they will have no mercy on infants nor will they look with compassion on children.

Babylon, is the jewel of the kingdoms ( America truly is the Jewel of the kingdoms, people ) 
the glory of the Babylonian's pride, will be overthrown by God like Sodom and Gomorrah (America will burn) 
She will never be inhabited or or lived in through all generations, no Arab will pitch his tent there ( Arabs will not desire to raise their families in America when it is destroyed as they do now )
no shepherd will rest his flocks there, But desert creatures will lie there, jackals will fill her houses ( evil spirits - men posessed of devils ) there the owls will dwell ( representation of unclean spirits ) and there the wild goats will leap about ( speaking of something - let God show you)  Hyenas will howl in her strongholds ( yet something again - may God show you - these animals represent types of wicked people) jackals in her luxious palaces ( look up nature of a jackal ) Her time is at hand, and her days will not be prolonged.  - Isaiah 13: 1- 22  prophecy against Babylon ( America )
Part 2 coming up.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

The Egyptians had massed troops into the Sinai in 1967.  Preparing to attack Israel with superior numbers.  The Egyptians were armed by Russia.

The Israeli's had no other choice but to take their sorry asses out before they could do the same to them.  So they hit first and changed the battlefield equation.

Spare me the Israeli are the aggressors in that War.  The War was on PERIOD.  Had the Israeli's not hit first, Egypt could have Won this battle.  Which would make those who HATE ISRAEL happy beyond belief.

Sorry, Israel Won assholes, just as they beat Syria later in time.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Egyptians had massed troops into the Sinai in 1967.  Preparing to attack Israel with superior numbers.  The Egyptians were armed by Russia.
> 
> The Israeli's had no other choice but to take their sorry asses out before they could do the same to them.  So they hit first and changed the battlefield equation.
> 
> ...




I was old enough to be conscious in 1967----and just completed  "finals"   in school----
end of  May        during   "CRISIS IN THE MIDDLE EAST"------aired continuously  
ALL DAY       on   PBS    well-----I think it was  PBS----in any case it was channel 13.
I watched for hours every day--------I listened to  arab diiplomat after arab diplomat--
after arab diplomat      announce in the UN and in interviews here and there  

                            END OF THE ZIONIST ENTITY

  even non arab muslims joined in the joyous anticipation.      then    came the CLOSURE 
OF THE STRAITS OF TIRAN----by nasser----who snickered  "end of the zionist entity"  ---
then came   "DISMISS SINAI UN PEACE KEEPING FORCES"        then came----huge 
military build up  compliments of  Russia   with Russian military experts LINING UP IN SINAI---with hundreds of shiny new tanks..............then----the big news------Israel dropped a 
few little bombs on an egyptian airfield----knocking out a few UNMANNED planes<<<<<<
and that was the GIANT AGGRESSION to which  jihado nazis still allude as  "ISRAEL STARTED  THE WAR              ----five days and then the tears      "WE DIDN'T REALLY 
MEAN IT"     "IT WAS JUST ARABIC HYPERBOLE"   

                 (new word for me------the only Hyperbole I knew about until 
                        then was a curve on a Catesian plane    ????       Y = X(squared) 

                                              <<<< is that right?        anybody?       high school trig???

          X = Y (squared)    ????      something squared on that dandy old  
                                 Cartesian plane                     ?????


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 27, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Your point being, what?  

There's a Palestinian ethnicity, which was part of the British and Ottoman Empires.   So why there isn't a "Country" in history, there has been a "Nation" for some time.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

Part 2.  America is Babylon in the prophecies put up earlier.  

It is written: 

This is what the LORD says: 

See, I will stir up the spirit of a destroyer against Babylon, and the people of Leb Kamia.  I wil send foreigners to Babylon to winnow her and to devastate her land, they will oppose her on every side in the day of her disaster. 
Let not the archer string his bow, nor let him put on his armor.  Do not spare her young men, completely destroy her army.

They will fall down and be slain in Babylon, fatally wounded in her streets.  For Israel and Judah have not been forsaken by their God, the LORD Almighty though their land is full of guilt before the Holy One of Israel. 

Flee Babylon! Run for your lives! 
Do not be destroyed because of her sins. 

It is time for the LORD's vengeance, he will pay her what she deserves. 
Babylon was a gold cup in the LORD's hand.  <----------( this is America, not Iraq, people!  ) 
She made the whole earth drunk.  <---------( with her seductions and her temptations to sin ) 
therefore they have all gone mad.  <-------- ( end result of sin is moral insanity -then mental illness ) 
Babylon will be suddenly fall and be broken. ( Rev. 18 confirms sudden as in 1 hour America will fall ) 
Wail over her!   ( let the priest weep between the porch and the altar - Plead for her - Joel 2:17)
Get balm for her pain, perhaps she can be healed. ( II Chronicles 7: 14 - heal our Land O God! ) 

We would have healed Babylon, but she cannot be healed. 
let us leave her and each go to his own land, her judgments have reached the skies, it rises as high as the clouds.  <------------( judgment stands at the door now )

The LORD has vindicated us, come, let us tell in Zion what the LORD our God has done. <------( God's judgment vindicates the righteous ) 

Sharpen the arrows,
take up the shields,
The LORD has stirred up the kings of the Medes, <-----------( foreigners will make war against America)
because his purpose is to destroy Babylon <---------------( the wicked are Gods sword - Psalm 17: 13) 
The LORD will take vengeance, veangeance for his Temple ( See Ezekiel 9 - God shall mark those who weep and sigh for America's sins and the abominations done inside His Sanctuary - their lives shall be spared - ) 

Lift up a banner against the walls of Babylon,
station the watchmen <--------------( the enemy is already inside the gates of America now ) 
prepare the ambush <---------------(  the enemy is awaiting the hour of order to attack - right now) 
The LORD will carry out his purpose, his decree against the people of Babylon. ( Americans ) 
You who live by many waters and are rich in treasures (America - Babylon who sits on many waters, Iraq is landlocked)
Your end has come.  <-----------( Judgment of God is now at hand) 
The time for you to be cut off <-----------( Today is day of salvation, people! - repent right now! ) 

The Lord Almighty has sworn by himself:
I will surely fill you with men, as with a swarm of locusts, and they will shout in trumph over you.

( the enemy is inside the gates - Russians, Chinese, Arabs, communists from Cuba, Nicaragua, etc ) 

He made the earth by his power, he founded the world by his wisdom, and stretched out the heavens by his understanding, When he thunders, the waters in the heavens roar, he makes clouds rise from the ends of the earth.  He sends lightning with the rain and brings out the wind from his storehouses.

Every man is senseless and without knowledge, every goldsmith is shamed by his idols. 
His images are a fraud, they have no breath in them <-----------( the idols of men, cars, houses, boats, hedonism,pleasure seekers, intellectualism, humanism, pornography, lust of the eyes, the flesh and the boastful pride of life - REPENT!)

When their judgment comes, they perish <------------( say goodbye to those fancy houses, cars, luxury boats, furnishings, decorations.. etc!)

He who is the portion of Jacob is not like these, for he is the Maker of all things ( John 1:1 - The Word who is Jesus the Christ ! ) 
Including the tribe of his inheritance - The Lord Almighty is his name <-----------( AMEN TO THAT! ) 

You are my war club, my weapon for battle, with you I shatter nations, with you I destroy kingdoms, with you I shatter horse and rider, with you I shatter chariots and driver, with you I shatter man and woman, with you I shatter old man and youth, with you I shatter shepherd and flock, with you I shatter farmer and oxen, with you I shatter governors and officials.  

Before your eyes I will repay Babylon and all who live in Babylonia for all the wrong they have done in Zion, declares the Lord.  

I am against you O destroying mountain, you who destroy the whole earth, declares the LORD. 
I will stretch out my hand against you, roll you off cliffs, and make you a burned out mountain. <--------------( warning to America! )
No rock will be taken from you for a cornerstone, nor any stone for a foundation, for you will be desolate forever, declares the LORD. 

Lift up a banner in the land!  
Blow the trumpet among the nations!  
Prepare the nations for battle against her, summon against her these kingdoms:

Ararat, Minni and Ashkenaz.  
Appoint a commander against her, send up horses like a swarm of locusts.  

Prepare the nations for battle against her - 
the kings of the Medes, their governors and all their officals and all the countries they rule.

The land trembles and writhes <------------------( this is America! ) 
for the LORD's purposes against Babylon stand - <--------------( He shall no longer delay his judgment ) 
to lay waste the land of Babylon so that no one will live there.
Babylon's warriors have stopped fighting
they remain in their strongholds,
Their strength is exhausted, they have become like women. 

Her dwellings are set on fire, 
the bars of her gates are broken. 
One courier follows another and
messenger follows messenger 
to announce to the king of Babylon that his entire city is captured <----------( Barack Obama is the King of Babylon) 
the rivers crossings seized, the marshes set on fire, and the soldiers terrified. 

This is what the LORD Almighty, the God of Israel, says:  
The Daughter of Babylon is like a threshing floor at the time it is trampled, 
the time to harvest her will soon come.  ( Matt 13:30 First tares are gathered, bundled and burned - then wheat is gathered into the barns ) 

Nebuchadnezzar king of Bablyon has devoured us, <-----------------( Barack Obama - type of Nebuchadnezzar - referred to as King ) 
he has thrown us into confusion, <-------------------------( Seen facebook lately? All of America is in utter confusion in this hour ) 
he has made us as an empty jar, <------------------------( America is broke - 17 trillion in debt and counting ) 
Like a serpent he has swallowed us and filled his stomach with our delicacies, <----------------( he has lived lavishly at our expense )
 and then he has spewed us out. <----------------( rejected the people of America and the judeo/christian values of America) 

Still typing - I'll be back..  we are now at Jeremiah 51: 1 - 34 and we have about 28 more verses to go... sit tight...  are you recognizing any of this yet, America?  Good!  God loves you, don't faint yet...

May the violence done to our flesh be upon Babylon, say the inhabitants of Zion.  
May our blood be upon those who live in Babylonia, says Jerusalem.  

Therefore, this is what the LORD says:

See, I will defend your cause and avenge you.
I will dry up her sea and make her springs dry up.  <-------------( people and their prosperity to dry up ) 
Babylon will be a heap of ruins, a haunt of jackals <------------ ( type of evil people ) 
an object of horror and scorn <-------------( other nations will look on in horror and scorn for America's misery ) 
a place where no one lives.  <---------------( no one will desire to live in America anymore ) 

Her people all roar like young lions, 
they growl like lion cubs,
But while they are aroused, I will set out a feast for them
and make them drunk, <-----------------(people were getting drunk on the roof tops when Rome was destroyed )
so that they shout with laughter - then sleep forever and not awake, Declares the LORD

I will bring them down like lambs to the slaughter, 
like rams and goats, 

How Sheschach will be captured, the boast of the whole earth is seized.  <------------( America was the boast of the whole earth ) 
What a horror Babylon will be among the nations!  <-------------( Nations will recoil in horror at the sight of what happens to America )
the sea will rise over Babylon, its roaring waves will cover her <-----------( literal judgment - parts of America will be underwater )
Her towns will be desolate, 
a dry and desert land <-----------( picture of being barren )
a land where no man lives, 
through which no man travels <--------(parts of America will be destroyed by nuclear fire )

I will punish Bel in Babylon
and make him spew out what he has swallowed <------------(What this King has stolen will be taken from him) 
The nations will no longer stream to him, <-----------( Obama will lose the popularity he enjoys now as King of America ) 
And the wall of Babylon will fall <-------------( America's fall is complete ) 

Come out from her, my people!
Run for your lives!
Run from the fierce anger of the LORD.

Do not lose heart or be afraid when rumors are heard in the land, 
one rumor comes this year, another the next, rumors of violence in the land, 
and of ruler against ruler.

For the time will surely come when I will punish the idols of Babylon, <-----------( Hollywood, rich & famous people of America who are idolized)
her whole land will be disgraced
and her slain will all lie fallen within her.  

Then heaven and earth and all that is in them will shout for joy over Babylon, <--------( their blood has been avenged when Babylon is destroyed)
for out of the north destroyers attack her, Declares the LORD.  <--------------( Russians will launch the attack on America ) 

Babylon must fall because of Israel's slain, just as the slain in all the earth have fallen because of Babylon.
You who have escaped the sword, leave and do not linger!  
Remember the LORD in a distant land, and think on Jerusalem. <--------( let those who have ears understand what this means ) 

W are disgraced, for we have been insulted, and shame covers our faces, 
because foreigners have entered the holy places of the LORD's house.  <------------( foreigners defile the sanctuaries ) 

But the days are coming, declares the LORD, when I will punish her idols,
and throughout her land the wounded will groan.
Even if Babylon reaches the sky and fortifies her lofty stronghold,
I will send destroyers against her, Declares the Lord. 

The sound of a cry comes from Babylon, the sound of great destruction, 
from the land of the Babylonians.  
The LORD will destroy Babylon, he will silence her noisy din. 

Waves of enemies, will rage like great waters, the roar of their voices will resound. 
A destroyer will come against Babylon, her warriors will be captured, 
and their bows will be broken. 

For the LORD is the God of retribution, he will repay in full. 
I will make her officials and wise men drunk, 
her governors, officers and warriors as well. 
they will sleep forever and not wake up.
declares the King, whose name is the LORD Almighty. 

This is what the LORD Almighty says: 

Babylon's thick wall will be leveled.  <-------------( her protection will be utterly decimated )
and her high gates set on fire, 
the people exhaust themselves for nothing <---( Unless the Lord watches over the city the watchmen stand guard in vain. Psalm 127: 1 ) 
the nation's labor is only fuel for the flames. 

This is the message Jeremiah gave to the staff officer Seraiah son of Neriah, the son of Maheiah, when he went to Babylon with Zedekiah king of Judah in the fourth year of his reign.  Jeremiah had written on a scroll about the disasters that would come upon Babylon- all that had been recorded concerning Babylon.  He said to Seraiah, When you get to Babylon, see that you read all these words aloud.  Then say, O LORD, you have said you will destroy this place, so that neither man nor animal will live in it, it will be desolate forever.  When you finish reading this scroll, tie a stone to it and throw it into the Euphrates. 

Then say, So will Babylon sink to rise no more because of the disaster I will bring upon her.  And her people will fall.  The words of Jeremiah end here. 

Jeremiah 51: 1- 64

*  Arrows and parethesis are comments not scripture as indicated by the arrow, etc.  My belief is we are looking at the "King" right now described in Jeremiah as the King of Babylon - and we will soon see the mask come off as his final term draws to an end.  What should we do?  Pray for him.  Pray for his family.  Pray for the nation.  God will judge him in due time but our own responsibility towards all men ( and women ) is to pray for them.  God's arm is not too short to reach the  very worst sinner.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeremiah.............

Currently we are destroying ourselves.  Our Monetary policies along with the IMF have caused more misery on the earth than all the bullets fired.  We are currently on the brink of another MASSIVE Stock Crash, along with Europe.  Our economies are stagnant, and the Markets are full of hot air.

We are close to economic chaos worse than in 2008.  It doesn't bode well, and will quite likely cause a World Wide Depression.  In the Depression, the World will become Chaotic and ripe for WWIII.

It's how history goes.  Hope I'm wrong.  But I believe we are screwed already.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Part 2.  America is Babylon in the prophecies put up earlier.
> 
> It is written:
> 
> ...



Christian Zionist mumbo jumbo, noone buying it but your fellow Christian Zionist Klansmen!

Truth is Jesus, not Christian Zionist distortions of Truth!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2013)

oh gee-----sherri has claimed that the   NEW TESTAMENT is   "ZIONIST MUMBO JUMBO"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Part 2.  America is Babylon in the prophecies put up earlier.
> ...



It is the word of God and the arrows with parenthesis is my own observations to some of Jeremiah's prophecy and how closely it explains the impending judgment upon America, Sherry.   Just as Revelation 18 is for America.  Will you now accuse God's Holy Word and His Hebrew prophet who prophesied this hour America faces in order to justify yourself and the enemies of Israel which you continue to defend unabated?  I pray God open your eyes to the delusions satan has cast upon your mind, Sherri Munnerlyn.  May God deliver you and have mercy upon you.  - Jeri


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2013)

John wrote   "REVELATIONS"       he was a jew-----sherri does not like the jews of the 
New Testament-----including that guy named  "JESUS" -----she is into some arabic 
speaking character named    "isa"


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Part 2.  America is Babylon in the prophecies put up earlier.
> ...



Sherri, there is not a single poster here who distorts the truth more than you . So shut your Nazi mouth and let the people who know what they're talking about post, you MUSLIM Shill.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Your Christian Zionist interpretation of the Scriptures is the biggest problem. 

How you make it all about America and Americans  illustrates you are all about you and not focused on God. 

Plus the loose fashion you recite so called Scriptures, no links to sources I note, is another big problem. 

What I call your mumbo jumbo is Satanic, because you use Scriptures to spread Hate.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB7kZW2Y-qI]WW3: SCO (China, Iran, Russia...) Prepare for War in the Persian Gulf - Friday, June 8, 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I can only laugh at the fact that you think you have ANY legitimacy


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

The final prophecy The Fall of Bablyon - America - Revelation 18  - Confirms Jeremiah 51, Isaiah 13

After this I saw another angel coming down from heaven.   He had great authority and the earth was illuminated with his splendor.  With a mighty voice he shouted: 

Fallen!  Fallen is Babylon the Great!
She has become a home for demons
and a haunt for every evil spirit, 
and a haunt for every detestable bird. 

For all the nations have drunk
the maddening wine of her adulteries.
The kings of the earth committed adultery with her, 
and the merchants of the earth
grew rich from her excessive luxuries.

then I heard another voice from heaven say, 

Come out of her, my people, so that you will not share in her sins,
so that you will not receive any of her plagues, 
for her sins have piled up to heaven, 
and God has remembered her crimes.

Give back to her as she has given,
pay her back double for what she has done, 
Mix her a double portion from her own cup.
Give her as much torture and grief
as the glory and luxury she gave herself.

In her heart she boasts,
I sit as a queen, I am not a widow,
and I will never mourn,

Therefore, in one day her plagues, 
will over take her:  death, mourning and famine. 

She will be consumed by fire, 
for mighty is the Lord God who judges her. 

When the kings of the earth who committed adultery with her and shared her luxury 
see the smoke of her burning, they will weep and mourn over her.  Terrified at her torment,
they will stand far off and cry:

Woe!  Woe, O great city,
O Babylon, city of power!
In one hour your doom has come!  

The merchants of the earth will weep and mourn over her because no one buys their cargoes any more -
cargoes of gold, silver, precious stones, and pearls, fine linen, purple, silk and scarlet cloth, every sort of citron wood, and articles of every kind made of ivory, costly wood, bronze, iron and marble, cargoes of cinammon and spice, of incense, myrrh and frankincense, of wine and olive oil, of fine flour, and wheat, cattle and sheep, horses and carriages, and bodies and souls of men. 

They will say, The fruit you longed for is gone from you, All your riches and splendor have vanished, never to be recovered.  The merchants who sold these things and gained their wealth from her will stand far off, terrified at her torment.  They will weep and mourn and cry out: 

Woe!  Woe, O great city, dressed in fine linen, purple and scarlet, and glittering with gold, precious stones and pearls! 
In one hour such great wealth has been brought to ruin! 

Every sea captain, and all who travel by ship, the sailors, and all who earn their living from the sea, will stand far off.  When they see the smoke of her burning, the will exclaim, Was there ever a city like this great city?  They will throw dust on their heads, and with weeping and mourning cry out:

Woe! Woe, O great city, where all who had ships on the sea became rich through her wealth!
In one hour she has been brought to ruin!  

Rejoice over her, O heaven!  Rejoice, saints and apostles and prophets!  God has judged her for the way she treated you. 

then a mighty angel picked up a boulder the size of a large millstone and threw it into the sea, and said, 

With great violence the great city of Babylon will be thrown down , never to be found again, The music of harpists and musicians, and flute players and trumpeters, will never be heard in you again. No workman of any trade will ever be found in you again.  The sound of the millstone wil never be heard in you again.  The light of the lamp will never shine in you again.  The voice of the bridegroom and the bride will never be heard in you again. Your merchants were the worlds great men.  

By your magic spell all the nations were led astray.  In her was found the blood of the prophets and of the saints, and of all who have been killed on the earth.  Revelation of Jesus Christ 18: 1 - 24


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> John wrote   "REVELATIONS"       he was a jew-----sherri does not like the jews of the
> New Testament-----including that guy named  "JESUS" -----she is into some arabic
> speaking character named    "isa"



Isa is not the Jesus of the bible.  He is a false Jesus - one of the ones the LORD warned about some people would deceived by and it was all wrong. Don't listen to anything about Isa. That is not Jesus of the Bible.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeremiah-----be careful-----Sherri does not accept the fact that you quite the New Testament 
as  "scriptures"-------she has a whole different bible---somewhere.........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 27, 2013)

JESUS is the One spoken of in the Christian Gospels, the books of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John. 

I am sorry to see posters like irosie and Jeremiah rejecting Him as Messiah.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 27, 2013)

I always find it amazing that everyone believes that their own interpretation of the bible is the only correct one.


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> I always find it amazing that everyone believes that their own interpretation of the bible is the only correct one.



That's Sherri for you. If you don't believe her version, than you are a Zionist rejecter of Christ


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 27, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> I always find it amazing that everyone believes that their own interpretation of the bible is the only correct one.



What you find so amazing is the reason many reject there is even a God.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> JESUS is the One spoken of in the Christian Gospels, the books of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John.
> 
> I am sorry to see posters like irosie and Jeremiah rejecting Him as Messiah.



Sherri, Jesus is the one spoken of in the last book of the bible.  I referred to it by Revelations but the actual entire title for the last book of the bible, Sherri, is: 

THE REVELATION OF JESUS CHRIST.   

Open your bible and have a look.   - Jeri

p.s.  you should be very, very cautious about saying Rosie has rejected the Messiah.  You don't know what Rosie will or will not do in the future as you are not God, Sherri.  Rosie is a Jew from the root of David whereas you are an ingrafted branch, Sherri!  It is written in John 4:22 Salvation is from the Jews!  - John 4: 22  So watch out!  You might just get lopped off and thrown in the fire if you don't start bearing some fruit, young lady!  ( John 15: 6) 

Furthermore, I have not rejected Jesus Christ as my Messiah and would not dare speak of God's people - the Jews - as you do.  You should put your hand over your mouth and say, Lord, forgive me! I am a woman of unclean lips! Was that an open rebuke?  Yes!
 - Jeri


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 27, 2013)

In all its fairness, Iran is not the largest sponsor of terror. I think that title is held by Pakistan's military.


----------



## toastman (Oct 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I always find it amazing that everyone believes that their own interpretation of the bible is the only correct one.
> ...



People believe in different things. Why can't you respect that not everyone believes what you do


----------



## Votto (Oct 27, 2013)

*Message to Iran*


----------



## Votto (Oct 27, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> I always find it amazing that everyone believes that their own interpretation of the bible is the only correct one.



Not me, I intentionally try to get it wrong.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I always find it amazing that everyone believes that their own interpretation of the bible is the only correct one.
> ...



People will believe in God when they encounter his love, Sherri.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 27, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> I always find it amazing that everyone believes that their own interpretation of the bible is the only correct one.






To be certain I'm understood, I was not directing this at any individual......

But most people anywhere fall into this category.....Even me....What I believe is the truth and anyone who disagrees is wrong.

But they have a right to believe as they will........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I certainly hope you find that love someday, and let go of your hate.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Links???!!  I WROTE EVERY WORD OF THAT WITH MY OWN HANDS AND WROTE IT WORD FOR WORD OUT OF THE NEW INTERNATIONAL BIBLE, SHERRI!  WHAT LINK???  I DON'T NEED A LINK TO MYSELF! 

 Everything I have written on this thread - every single word on each post - each and every post including prophecies, judgments in the bible on nations concerning Israel - every word is my own or I am  quoting scripture which I typed out with my own hands for HOURS..  I am not quoting from a website, a book, a sermon or a tape!  This is my work, Sherri. 

 - Jeri

  p.s.  Go look up Jeremiah 51: 1 - 64  - it is word for word... loose fashion? Not at all.  You had better go find an NIV bible and note I typed it out word for word.  I would not offer the Lord that which cost me nothing.  And for your information, Sherri, the Lord told me he was going to reward me for typing this all out tonight and I told him I don't want anything but souls off this board. GIVE ME SOULS!  I want SOULS in heaven!  That is all I want for my labor for Jesus Christ.  I ask the Lord to forgive you for your slandering me like this because otherwise the LORD would punish you for it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 27, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I always find it amazing that everyone believes that their own interpretation of the bible is the only correct one.
> ...



One does not necessarily have to believe both parts of what you are stating. I can believe my beliefs are truth. I do not have to take that second step and form an opinion that those with other viewpoints are wrong.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I always find it amazing that everyone believes that their own interpretation of the bible is the only correct one.
> ...



Here is the best advice I can give anyone, Ollie, including you.  Read the Word of God ( not peoples comments or opinions ) and believe every word of it because the Word of God is truth and you cannot go wrong believing the Words of Jesus Christ.  Ever.  Buy a bible and read it.  That is the best thing to do.  There is only one truth.  Jesus Christ is the way, the truth and the Life and no man comes to the Father except through the Son.  That is the truth and that is the Word of God.  Amen.  Have a nice evening and may the Lord bless you.  - Jeri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Jeremiah, you are not God. 

Your words are not Scripture. 

One minute you state you are writing what is written in Jeremiah, the next minute you state you are writing what is written in Revelation, and you do not identify verses as you write about them. 

I am sorry but I have a God to worship and it is not you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2013)

The fact remains the CO's new law makes the GOP much more amenable to reaching out to women and immigrants.

Very good.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Part 2.  America is Babylon in the prophecies put up earlier.
> 
> It is written:
> 
> ...



Just so Sherri Munneryn knows, I typed all of this out with my own hands. It all Jeremiah 51:1 - 64 with a few of my own notations of how I believe it lines up with America.  Feel free to disregard those and just read the word as it is stated. By all means.  Do it, Sherri.  Now I will finish up Revelation 18 as I don't like leaving anything unfinished.  - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> The final prophecy The Fall of Bablyon - America - Revelation 18  - Confirms Jeremiah 51, Isaiah 13
> 
> After this I saw another angel coming down from heaven.   He had great authority and the earth was illuminated with his splendor.  With a mighty voice he shouted:
> 
> ...



The Lord is warning his church to come out of sin and repent.  Without holiness, no one will see the Lord.  We cannot claim to walk as Jesus did and live in sin.  All liars will be in the lake of fire. It is written:  

But the cowardly, the unbelieving, the vile, the murderers, the sexually immoral, those who practice magic arts, the idolaters and all liars - their place will be in the fiery lake of burning sulfer.  This is the second death.  Revelation 21: 8  

Once saved always saved is a lie.  It is written:  Make every effort to live in peace with all men and to be holy. Without holiness no one will see the Lord.  - Hebrews 12 : 14


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> The final prophecy The Fall of Bablyon - America - Revelation 18  - Confirms Jeremiah 51, Isaiah 13
> 
> After this I saw another angel coming down from heaven.   He had great authority and the earth was illuminated with his splendor.  With a mighty voice he shouted:
> 
> ...



The Lord is warning his church to come out of sin and repent.  Without holiness, no one will see the Lord.  We cannot claim to walk as Jesus did and live in sin.  All liars will be in the lake of fire. It is written:  

But the cowardly, the unbelieving, the vile, the murderers, the sexually immoral, those who practice magic arts, the idolaters and all liars - their place will be in the fiery lake of burning sulfer.  This is the second death.  Revelation 21: 8  

Once saved always saved is a lie.  It is written:  Make every effort to live in peace with all men and to be holy. Without holiness no one will see the Lord.  - Hebrews 12 : 14


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 27, 2013)

The fact is The Bible was written close to 2000 years ago. 

The US did not even become a nation until 1776.

That means for over 1700 years, the Scriptures were being read by Christians in a world without The United States Of America even in it. 

I simply do not buy Jeremiahs interpretations of the books of Jeremiah and Revelations as writing about The United States.

It is as likely as not that The United States will not even be a nation when Jesus returns.

Look at History, kingdoms and nations and empires, they rise and they fall.

I think we Americans need to get over ourselves,  the world does not revolve around America, the world was not created for Americans, we Americans are not the chosen people. 

WHAT matters is not Americans, it is God, it is that God's will be done, on earth as it is in heaven. 

Jeremiah is free to choose her own beliefs and interpretations of Scriptures.

The rest of us choose our own beliefs and form our own interpretations of Scriptures


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 27, 2013)

To try to return to the thread topic, I went and read the article in the OP and I do not find an Israeli official named who says Israel will attack Iran in 30 days.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The fact is The Bible was written close to 2000 years ago.
> 
> The US did not even become a nation until 1776.
> 
> ...



Actually, Sherri, according to your logic it would be impossible then for Genesis 3: 15 to refer to Jesus Christ as the seed of the woman.. it would also be impossible for Isaiah 53 to be prophesying of the future Messiah - Jesus Christ who had yet to appear on the earth and walk among men.. indeed every biblical prophesy from the Old Testament about Jesus Christ would be null and void according to your logic but thanks be to God the bible wasn't written according to your logic but rather by the inspiration of the Holy Spirit -men of God who spoke the oracles of God such as the Hebrew prophet Jeremiah. 

 If you do not see the correlation of Isaiah 13, Jeremiah 51 and Revelation 18 as being America than I do not believe you are seeking the Lord on the matter.  Otherwise you'd know that these prophecies are referring to America.  Babylon Iraq is not sitting on many waters. Babylon America is. 

 I am indeed free and this is not my belief but rather what the Holy Spirit revealed to me - long ago - that America is Revelation 18.   America is the Babylon that is destroyed in Revelation 18.  

 I am not alone in knowing this.  Other ministers who have never preached for gold and silver such as Dumitru Duduman and Michael Boldea have received the same word from the Lord.  America is Revelation 18.

  Furthermore, Sherri, telling lies is a sin and the bible says liars shall not enter the kingdom of heaven.  You sinned against me on this very thread by insinuating that I was claiming the Word of God was my words as if I were God.  That is a lie and until you repent your sin is going to stay with you on that one.  I did not at any time ever say I was God and that the Scriptures are my word. I made clear I wrote the scriptures from the NIV bible by hand - not cutting and pasting a link.  Your attempt to distort the truth is nothing short of an attempt to slander me and I expect you to publicly apologise for that as you did it publicly.   - Jeri


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Ha ha ha.  Iran practically invented suicide bombings before even the Palestinians or Al Queda did.  In fact it is believed that THEY learned it from Iran.  

During the Iran Iraq war in the 80's which lasted for about 10 years and caused about one million deaths, Iran would recruit boys as young as 12 to walk on minefields on the border with Iraq in order to clear the way for Iranian tanks.  The Iranian Hezbollah recruiters would give a kids a necklace with a rubber "key to heaven" and told the parents that should their boy die, they should celebrate consider it an honor because they are going to get the 72 virgins in Islamic heaven.  Does that ring a bell.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> To try to return to the thread topic, I went and read the article in the OP and I do not find an Israeli official named who says Israel will attack Iran in 30 days.


You might not find a named official, but you will find over a 1000 named Israeli citizens, 
who say they love Iranians and promise not to bomb them.








And this is the Iranian citizens response....


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2013)

While the neocons are at it again pounding the drum beats for war against Iran, it's worth noting the citizens of Israel and Iran, do not see things the same way.




> _Israel Loves Iran initiative takes off on Facebook
> 
> Ronny Edry and his wife Michal Tamir, together with Pushpin Mehina, a small preparatory school for graphic design students, uploaded posters to Facebook depicting images of themselves with their children alongside the words,* Iranians, we will never bomb your country, we [heart] you.* _


Israeli message to Iranians...



> _* To the Iranian people, To all the fathers, mothers, children, brothers and sisters, For there to be a war between us, first we must be afraid of each other, we must hate. Im not afraid of you, I dont hate you. I don t even know you. No Iranian ever did me no harm.
> 
> Im not an official representative of my country. I m [sic] a father and a teacher...[W]e love you. We mean you no harm....On the contrary, we want to meet, have some coffee and talk about sports.*_


As long as they're not Celtic fans, I got no problem with that.


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> While the neocons are at it again pounding the drum beats for war against Iran, it's worth noting the citizens of Israel and Iran, do not see things the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even worse, they're Dodger fans


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2013)

toastman said:


> Even worse, they're Dodger fans


I'm done with baseball for the rest of the year.

Rams are going to kick Seattle's ass tomorrow and the Lakers start their season on Tuesday.

BTW, the Kings kicked Edmonton's ass last night!

Take that, you little snowback bitch!


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm from Montreal, so I'm a Montreal Canadiens fan !

You're from California, so you should be talking about how the San Jose Sharks beat Montreal 2-0 the other day 

Oh, and Edmonton stinks, everyone beats them...


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

And I resent your snowback bitch comment


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2013)

toastman said:


> I'm from Montreal, so I'm a Montreal Canadiens fan !
> 
> You're from California, so you should be talking about how the San Jose Sharks beat Montreal 2-0 the other day
> 
> Oh, and Edmonton stinks, everyone beats them...


My aunt lived in San Jose.

I hate my aunt.

She now lives in Texas.

I now hate Texas.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2013)

toastman said:


> And I resent your snowback bitch comment


Then I retract the word "bitch".


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

Slightly better


----------



## Lipush (Oct 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Part 2.  America is Babylon in the prophecies put up earlier.
> ...



You're calling the New Testament mumbo jumbo?

Are you not follower of Jesus Christ? because you just ridiculed your own Messiah.

You're a fake Christian?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 28, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> In all its fairness, Iran is not the largest sponsor of terror. I think that title is held by Pakistan's military.



Well, yes, that might be true, but Iran is the once which concerns Israel because it acts for its demise and assist its enemies


----------



## Lipush (Oct 28, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > To try to return to the thread topic, I went and read the article in the OP and I do not find an Israeli official named who says Israel will attack Iran in 30 days.
> ...



Our intention was never to harm the Iranians.

We have nothing against the Iranian people. We don't know them well enough for that.

If we bomb anything, those will be nuclear facilities. Never the people who are being oppressed by a cruel intolerant regime


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> If we bomb anything, those will be nuclear facilities.


Bombing Iran is illegal.

It would be like someone bombing your nuclear sites, because you wouldn't let inspectors in.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 28, 2013)

Do we threat and act for the destruction of other states?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Actually as a Christian you do not get that luxury, Sherri.  The Word of God is explicit that we are to believe what God has said and not the words of any man who denies God's Word.  The Word of God is very specific about this.

  It is written:  

Absolutely not! God must be true, even if everyone is a liar, as it is written: That You may be justified in Your words and triumph when You judge.
- Romans 3:4 

 In other words, you cannot be a man pleaser and a God pleaser.  You must make a decision to follow Christ, put your hand to the plow and not look back.  You cannot continue to believe your beliefs are true if you are a Christian because your beliefs are based on hatred, lies and anti semitism which are forbidden in the Word of God. I am  keeping you in my prayers.  I don't believe you really understand yet that you not only can lose your salvation for doing such things but that you most definitely will.  ( if you do not repent )


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Do we threat and act for the destruction of other states?


The answer is "yes".  Which you've done repeatedly.

For the last 47 years, you've been actively trying to cleanse the entire area of Palestinians.  You started the Lebonese war.  You started the '67 war.  You bombed Syria this past year.  Plus, I can't even count how many times the Mossad has carried out extra-judicial killings in other country's.

You've threatened all your neighbor's and you acted on those threats.  Yet, you give this deer-in-the-headlights look, when surrounding country's start beefing up their military, as though you had no role in motivating them to do so.

Your country rattles more sabre's than any country in the ME.

In contrast, Iran hasn't attacked anyone in over 200 years.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 28, 2013)

The final prophecy The Fall of Bablyon - America - Revelation 18 - Confirms Jeremiah 51, Isaiah 13

After this I saw another angel coming down from heaven. He had great authority and the earth was illuminated with his splendor. With a mighty voice he shouted: 

Fallen! Fallen is Babylon the Great!<----------------( America)
She has become a home for demons <-------------( demons and the demon possessed )
and a haunt for every evil spirit,<--------------------(every evil imaginable is happening) 
and a haunt for every detestable bird. <------------(types of demon possessed persons)

For all the nations have drunk<---( Hollywood filth, porn, prostitution,theft,witchcraft, Jezebel spirit ) 
the maddening wine of her adulteries. <-------( America influenced the world towards sin)
The kings of the earth committed adultery with her, <------( sinned along with her)
and the merchants of the earth<-------------------(sold their own souls for wealth / fame )


grew rich from her excessive luxuries. <-------------( did business with her ) 

then I heard another voice from heaven say, 

Come out of her, my people, so that you will not share in her sins,<---( don't join in her sin)
so that you will not receive any of her plagues, <----------( avoid judgment of God )

for her sins have piled up to heaven, <-------------( Judgment is at the door )
and God has remembered her crimes.<-------------( God is not blind -He sees it all )

Give back to her as she has given,<---------( whatsover a man sows that he shall reap )
pay her back double for what she has done, <--------( judgment )
Mix her a double portion from her own cup.<--------( drinking that judgment to the dreggs)
Give her as much torture and grief<-----------( recompense for her troubling the saints) 
as the glory and luxury she gave herself.<-----( Judgment of James 5 collectively on USA )

In her heart she boasts, <-----------( Jezebel Spirit that reigns over America is boastful ) 
I sit as a queen, I am not a widow,<-------( Jezebel was a Queen who ruled by witchraft & seduction & manipulation) 
and I will never mourn,<--------( Jezebel thought she could use her charms to get out of any bad situation - until Jehu showed up and put her to death ) 

Therefore, in one day her plagues, <-------------( Jezebel is responsible for plagues of USA)
will over take her: death, mourning and famine. <-------( Jezebel spirit destroyed in USA)

She will be consumed by fire, 
for mighty is the Lord God who judges her. <----( Hell is her future home & all who submit to her ) 

When the kings of the earth who committed adultery with her and shared her luxury 
see the smoke of her burning, they will weep and mourn over her. Terrified at her torment,
they will stand far off and cry:

Woe! Woe, O great city,
O Babylon, city of power!
In one hour your doom has come! <----( See Dumitru Dudumans vision - America will burn - then look at Jeremiah 51, Isaiah 13 - both prophecies align perfectly with Rev. 18)

The merchants of the earth will weep and mourn over her because no one buys their cargoes any more -
cargoes of gold, silver, precious stones, and pearls, fine linen, purple, silk and scarlet cloth, every sort of citron wood, and articles of every kind made of ivory, costly wood, bronze, iron and marble, cargoes of cinammon and spice, of incense, myrrh and frankincense, of wine and olive oil, of fine flour, and wheat, cattle and sheep, horses and carriages, and bodies and souls of men. <-----( the bodies and souls of men were sold in America - the final straw ) 

They will say, The fruit you longed for is gone from you, All your riches and splendor have vanished, never to be recovered. The merchants who sold these things and gained their wealth from her will stand far off, terrified at her torment. <---(reality strikes - sin's price is too high! ) 

They will weep and mourn and cry out: 

Woe! Woe, O great city, dressed in fine linen, purple and scarlet, and glittering with gold, precious stones and pearls! 
In one hour such great wealth has been brought to ruin! <-----( all happens in 1 hour )

Every sea captain, and all who travel by ship, the sailors, and all who earn their living from the sea, will stand far off. When they see the smoke of her burning, the will exclaim, Was there ever a city like this great city? <---------( worldwide satellite tv - world will be in utter shock viewing it all )

They will throw dust on their heads, and with weeping and mourning cry out:

Woe! Woe, O great city, where all who had ships on the sea became rich through her wealth!
In one hour she has been brought to ruin! <-------( in one hour America falls )

Rejoice over her, O heaven! Rejoice, saints and apostles and prophets! God has judged her for the way she treated you. <----------( Jezebel Spirit murders the prophets - hates Gods elect - slanders Gods elect - seeks to find, kill and destroy God's elect ) 

then a mighty angel picked up a boulder the size of a large millstone and threw it into the sea, and said, 

With great violence the great city of Babylon will be thrown down , never to be found again, The music of harpists and musicians, and flute players and trumpeters, will never be heard in you again. No workman of any trade will ever be found in you again. The sound of the millstone wil never be heard in you again. The light of the lamp will never shine in you again. The voice of the bridegroom and the bride will never be heard in you again. Your merchants were the worlds great men. <-----( result of God's judgment )

By your magic spell all the nations were led astray. <------( Jezebel Spirit is Spirit of Witchcraft. Jezebels gods were Baal ( satan ) and Ashtoreth, demonic principalities that demanded sexual immorality and perversion - Jezebel Spirit rules over America -) 


 In her was found the blood of the prophets and of the saints, and of all who have been killed on the earth.  <-----------( Jezebel built pagan altars & murdered the Lord's prophets, replacing them with over 800 occult priests, temple prostitutes - spirit responsible for sinking America into moral abyss.  Jezebel Spirit is mentioned in Rev. 2:18 - 21, 23. 

 Revelation of Jesus Christ 18: 1 - 24 

* I wrote over couple of weeks ago on this board - October 12- 14?  That I was planning to write about the Jezebel Spirit to expose it and now would be a great time to start a thread on it.   The number one warfare of the church in this hour is to destroy the Jezebel Spirit over this land and by doing this we might obtain mercy even as Ninevah did - through repentance of having anything to do with the Jezebel Spirit.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 28, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Do we threat and act for the destruction of other states?
> ...



The Mossad is playing a game which was played by other organizations long before. So do me a favor.

Israel may have or may have not attacked in Syria. No one brought any proof Israel attacked there.

And the answer is NO, by the way. Since 1948, a war that was opened by Arabs who attacked Israel using assembled armies while Israel had no such, they have been trying to ethnic clease the entire area of JEWS.

They have LOST.

Israel threaten the existence of no other country. If Israel attacked, it was because it was attacked first.

Regarding Palestinians? since there is no known state called Palestine to begin with, then that will be a be NO answer, too.

NEXT!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> The Mossad is playing a game which was played by other organizations long before. So do me a favor.
> 
> Israel may have or may have not attacked in Syria. No one brought any proof Israel attacked there.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter.  Israel stood up and called itself a state, which disenfranchised the existing arab population that was living in that area.  Let's get one thing straight, you "moved" into that area.  And as such, you don't have more rights than the people already living there.  Yet you took theirs away.

That's why the arabs attacked.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Learn to read English please.

I call a Christian Zionist interpretation of Bible verses mumbo jumbo.

Are you in agreement with her interpretations of Bible verses?

I was not aware you accepted Jesus as Messiah. 

And you believe Bible references to Babylon in these Old Testament Bible verses in the book of Jeremiah are to America?

Claiming to believe in Judaism and believing in Jesus, what does that make you?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



My Salvation comes from faith in Jesus Christ and my personal relationship with Him, not on following Christian Zionists and their interpretations of Scriptures in The Old Testament and Revelations and their distortions of Truth.

The great command, love God with all of your heart and all of your mind and all of your soul and all of your strength. The second command, love your neighbor as yourself. In these two commands, the Law has been fulfilled. And Jesus sets forth a new command, love one another as I have loved you. His life is my example to follow, He loved by confronting Injustice and bad acts of others with actions like words He spoke in Matthew 23.

Criticizing bad acts and human rights abuses of nations is not hate or anti semitism.

The Bible is filled with persons criticizing bad acts of nations and people, in The Old Testament and in The New Testament. Read Isaiah, read Matthew 23.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 28, 2013)

But 30 days from when? I don't want to miss it.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Sherri thinks her salvation tells her to hate Jews, just because she's associated with Muslims.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 28, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Do we threat and act for the destruction of other states?
> ...


Wow, was that a pile of manure post or what? Basically wrong on every point.


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Do we threat and act for the destruction of other states?
> ...



If that's the way you see things, then I must say you are either extremely biased against Israel or you know nothing about Israel.

Israel only attacks those who threaten her or have attacked her. You're very wrong in making Israel look like the aggressor.

As for Iran, they have supplied and trained Hamas and Hezbollah who in turn have killed Israeli civilians . So just because they haven't directly attacked anyone, their hands are far from clean.

So basically, everything you said is a lie.


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Do we threat and act for the destruction of other states?
> ...



Does Israel have 'Death to Iran' rallies ?

Does Israel make comments like "wipe Iran off the map"

Give me a break, you are just another terrorist supporter


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 28, 2013)

Israel is nothing but a heavily armed terrorist base camp that's ran by criminals and zionist psychopaths.  .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Jesus very own words:


Seven Woes on the Teachers of the Law and the Pharisees

33*You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagoguesand pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.*36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.

Matthew 23 NIV - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 28, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Israel is nothing but a heavily armed terrorist base camp that's ran by criminals and zionist psychopaths.  .



Every day of Occupation and Apartheid is filled with human rights abuses and acts of terror unleashed on a population of over 6 million  Palestinians.


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 28, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Benjamin Netanyahu,
> ...


I don't know if it would solve all of them, but I would like to see it tried and judge the results on the merits.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is nothing but a heavily armed terrorist base camp that's ran by criminals and zionist psychopaths.  .
> ...



Then why don't they invade Syria and take that country? Would be much easier and quicker, nice long coastline, lots of land. The Israelis and the US would probably help them...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 28, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



They refuse to become the Invaders their Occupiers are.

I admire them and respect them for that.


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I can't imagine there is a single person here who reads your posts and DOESN'T think you're a complete nutcase ! 
The retarded comments just keep piling up


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 28, 2013)

For   Jeremiah-----I am not all that sure that  AMERICA   (USA)   is  analogous 
  to  Babylon    -----in fact I would describe the   "UMMAH"   as it is today as more 
  analogous to  Babylon

For Sherri. ------ Jesus was a pharisee jew.     Your   "isa"     was an AMALEKITE


   now both of you can go ahead and interpret the hebrew poetry of the bible  
                  (uhm    my own   ----well   IMHO)


----------



## Roudy (Oct 28, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Israel is nothing but a heavily armed terrorist base camp that's ran by criminals and zionist psychopaths.  .


You must be talking about Muslim countries.


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is nothing but a heavily armed terrorist base camp that's ran by criminals and zionist psychopaths.  .
> ...



It's a Muslim, anti - Israel tactic: Accuse Israel of exactly what Muslims/Muslim states are guilty of


----------



## Lipush (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes. and since he's a troll, I don't think he really buys his own words, so


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Yes. and since he's a troll, I don't think he really buys his own words, so



Nope, he's just looking for a response


----------



## Roudy (Oct 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Inter Pharisee conflict doesn't count as judgement on an entire people, you idiot.  Jesus was competing with the Pharisees for leadership of the Jews.  That's like Democrats competing with the Republicans. They might say a lot of nasty things about each other, but at the end of the day, they are still Americans and in Jesus' case, Zionist living in the land of Israel.  

Right after that verse is this one:

37 Jerusalem, Jerusalem, how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings...."

Children of Jerusalem, aka as the Jews.  Yup, Jesus was a Zionist lover of Jerusalem and the land God promised.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 28, 2013)

Jesus was a pharisee jew-----Jeremiah was a jew too------and would have been a pharisee---
if the  "party"  existed in his time.       Calling people  "you damned vipers"    is pharisee style.  
Jeremiah style ----too.         JEREMIAH HAD CLASS ----sorta       Ezra was more PRACITICAL


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2013)

toastman said:


> Does Israel have 'Death to Iran' rallies ?


No, but they do shoot rubber bullets at peaceful demonstators.



toastman said:


> Does Israel make comments like "wipe Iran off the map"


Neither does Iran.



toastman said:


> Give me a break, you are just another terrorist supporter


Everyone who doesn't kiss Israel's ass, is called terrorist supporter.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Wow, was that a pile of manure post or what? Basically wrong on every point.


Prove it!


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 28, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Jesus was a pharisee jew-----Jeremiah was a jew too------and would have been a pharisee---
> if the  "party"  existed in his time.       Calling people  "you damned vipers"    is pharisee style.
> Jeremiah style ----too.         JEREMIAH HAD CLASS ----sorta       Ezra was more PRACITICAL



How was Jesus a Pharisee Jew?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 28, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > > Does Israel have 'Death to Iran' rallies ?
> ...



China is not


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 28, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Hebrews is whom he was referencing to. Since the Jews were once one of the tribes of the Hebrews.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 28, 2013)

The world has been trying to rid the Jews from the ME for centuries, they are like a woman you pick up for a quickie and can't get rid of.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2013)

toastman said:


> If that's the way you see things, then I must say you are either extremely biased against Israel or you know nothing about Israel.


You don't "have" to say that and there are certainly more choices than the two you mentioned.  The "way I see things", is a result from all the reading I've done on this subject.  Why the fuck, would I be biased, when this conflict doesn't affect my daily life in any way?  I'm not jewish; I'm not muslim.  Why would I care?




toastman said:


> Israel only attacks those who threaten her or have attacked her. You're very wrong in making Israel look like the aggressor.


They bombed Syria this past year and they (the Syrians) didn't attack Israel.  Nor did they threaten Israel.  They (Israel) have been continuing a brutal occupation of Palestinian land for almost half a century.  That's aggression!  So if the shoe fits...




toastman said:


> As for Iran, they have supplied and trained Hamas and Hezbollah who in turn have killed Israeli civilians . So just because they haven't directly attacked anyone, their hands are far from clean.


No one is saying they aren't.

It's illegal to attack them because you don't like what their doing with other country's.




toastman said:


> So basically, everything you said is a lie.


I don't lie.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Better than using lead bullets.Suicide bombers, rockets or throwing hand grenades at school buses, kinda what Arabs do.


You definately got the bigots vote, with that one.



Moonglow said:


> Denial, what a concept


It's not denial, it's the truth.

The only one who said that, was their former Iatollah.



Moonglow said:


> China is not


China is not what?


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > If that's the way you see things, then I must say you are either extremely biased against Israel or you know nothing about Israel.
> ...



They warned Syria beforehand that if they were to ship weapons to Hezbollah, they would get their convoy bombed. i guess Assad thought Netanyahu was bluffing, but now he knows Israel doesn't bluff. 

Also, I notice that you keep mentioning the legality of bombing another country. What would make it legal then?? Permission from the U.N ? Permission from the country they want to bomb ??? It's war, not everything about it is legal.
If Israel only took action when it was 'legal' to do so, I don't think there would be an Israel. 
What Israel did to Syria (bombing their convoy headed to Hezbollah), probably falls under the 'pre - emptive' strike category. You should know by now that Israel doesn't wait for it to be attacked, they eliminate the threat BEFORE it reaches Israel. 
If people criticize Israel because pre - emptive striking is not legal, than too fuckin bad I say.


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> The world has been trying to rid the Jews from the ME for centuries, they are like a woman you pick up for a quickie and can't get rid of.



Is that what you're hoping happens ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 28, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Moonglow, I think that is an accurate statement you make. And as you point out in another post with a question raised, Jesus was not a Pharisee .


I wonder why the poster you are replying to does not finish what Jesus has to say to the Pharisees in that verse he quotes, he really should, the failure to do so is what I call an attempt to mislead.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Matthew 23

New International Version (NIV)Matthew 23 NIVSeven - - Bible Gateway 

Woes on the Teachers of the Law and the Pharisees

37*&#8220;Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.*38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, &#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;[c]&#8221;


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Does Israel have 'Death to Iran' rallies ?
> ...



They don't shoot rubber bullets at peaceful protesters. That is not how they conduct themselves (not that it has anything to do with what I said)

Ah, you're one of those people who thinks Ahmedinejad didn't really mean what he said. Well then, he shouldn't have said it.

And no, not everyone who doesn't kiss Israel's as is a terrorist supporter. That's just an Arab propaganda comment that I see quite often here.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2013)

toastman said:


> They warned Syria beforehand that if they were to ship weapons to Hezbollah, they would get their convoy bombed. i guess Assad thought Netanyahu was bluffing, but now he knows Israel doesn't bluff.
> 
> Also, I notice that you keep mentioning the legality of bombing another country. What would make it legal then?? Permission from the U.N ? Permission from the country they want to bomb ??? It's war, not everything about it is legal.
> If Israel only took action when it was 'legal' to do so, I don't think there would be an Israel.
> ...


Israel is a member state of the United Nations.  They are obligated to honor the Charter.  And Article 51 of that Charter, states there are only 2 ways you can legally attack another nation, 1) in self defense, or 2) acting on a UNSC resolution authorizing "all necessary means".

Anything other than those two reasons, is considered aggression.  No different than Germany invading Poland.


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > They warned Syria beforehand that if they were to ship weapons to Hezbollah, they would get their convoy bombed. i guess Assad thought Netanyahu was bluffing, but now he knows Israel doesn't bluff.
> ...



I didn't deny that to begin with.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2013)

toastman said:


> They don't shoot rubber bullets at peaceful protesters. That is not how they conduct themselves (not that it has anything to do with what I said)


Well they did and they do.

It's evident in every post defending Israel.  It is clear, from all your posts, you could care less about what the Palestinian's are going through.  And people who think that way, also think nothing of shooting bullets into peaceful crowds.




toastman said:


> Ah, you're one of those people who thinks Ahmedinejad didn't really mean what he said. Well then, he shouldn't have said it.


Ahmedinejad, was quoting Khoemani.  He wasn't stating that himself. Why even bring that up, he's not even the leader anymore?




toastman said:


> And no, not everyone who doesn't kiss Israel's as is a terrorist supporter. That's just an Arab propaganda comment that I see quite often here.


It's not an Arab propaganda comment!  It's something you called me, just a few posts ago.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2013)

toastman said:


> I didn't deny that to begin with.


Awe man, I had a big 'ole speech ready to go and you just fucked that up!


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > They don't shoot rubber bullets at peaceful protesters. That is not how they conduct themselves (not that it has anything to do with what I said)
> ...



I care for anyone who is suffering. But the difference between you and I is that I blame Hamas and the Palestinian Jihadists in Gaza for the situation the Palestinian are in now, whereas you blame Israel. And that's the MAIN reason as to why you and I are never in agreement regarding the issue


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't deny that to begin with.
> ...



Go ahead, I'm listening


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 28, 2013)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Close your settlements, withdraw to Un Res 181 borders, and all will be great.


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



I've already posted many times why Israel cannot go back to the '67 borders. 

Of course, I won't bother with you because you will automatically call it Zionist Hasbara


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 28, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus was a pharisee jew-----Jeremiah was a jew too------and would have been a pharisee---
> ...




In order to understand how Jesus was a pharisee jew----you have to know 
something about  Pharisee jews.      All of his FRIENDS were pharisee jews---
and he used  PHARISEE JEWISH  lingo.    and all of his PRACTICES were 
of pharisee jews.     In fact he was placed in the family tomb of a pharisee 
jew.      Sorry---but I cannot teach you history------on a messageboard----
a little example is his VIOLENT ACTION in the TEMPLE COURTYARD----
very typically   PHARISEE.        The pharisees hated the sadducees---
who were  SHILLS FOR THE ROMANS        The issue of mercantilism 
in the Temple courtyard was a big BONE IN THE THROATS of the 
Pharisees and was part and parcel of    SADDUCEAN accomodation to 
ROMAN CORRUPTION-----<<<<< that is history.     It is history about 
which you know nothing.    In fact ----you were probably taught that 
the     HIGH PRIESTS OF THE TEMPLE were pharisees------wrong 
again-----they were ROMAN APPOINTED SADDUCEES.    It was the ROMAN 
SHILL SADDUCEES who were most likely the people who wented to get 
rid of Jesus-----NOT THE PHARISEES

Chances are you were told that the "money changers"   were pharisees 
too-------wrong again

People should actually READ THE NEW TESTAMENT----it is all there----
Jesus was placed on trial ------but could NOT BE CONVICTED----
even the Sadducean shills could not convict him of a crime----it 
would not fly.  ------so the ROMANS executed him in accordance with 
ROMAN LAW.      Just as the nazis on this board claim that  ISRAEL is 
promoting the civil war in Syria------the nazi Constantine decided that 
Jesus was executed   "because the jews wanted it"   

      some things never change

after the romans crucified Jesus------they and their shills crucified tens of 
thousands  MORE pharisees<<< more history

the story of james is a give away-----in that story your nazi friends  INSIST 
that the sanhedrin  EXECUTED JAMES------but somehow ------were UNABLE 
to execute Jesus.     Why not?     if they could execute james ---why were 
they UNABLE to execute  Jesus?     Fact is the sanhedrin could have----but 
actually executed neither of them.     The mossad is not killing people in Syria 
either-------but that fact will not stop your friends from claiming that the 
dead bodies are-----victims of mossad


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 28, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Actually, irose is 100% correct.  .


----------



## toastman (Oct 28, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Where is Sunni Man, and what have you done with him ??


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 28, 2013)

NC

-Geaux


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 28, 2013)

toastman said:


> Where is Sunni Man, and what have you done with him ??


When irosie is focused and not posting her usual expletive laden rambling rants.

She can come up with some quality posts with accurate information.

But sadly I think the rules too much of her daily life.  .


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 25, 2013)

Are bombs flying today? How many times can you cry Wolf?


----------



## armada (Nov 25, 2013)

i am listening this bullcrap since 10 years Israel gonna do this and that within next few days hours minutes fuck Israel and Iran as well


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 25, 2013)

armada said:


> i am listening this bullcrap since 10 years Israel gonna do this and that within next few days hours minutes fuck Israel and Iran as well



It would be an improvement for all Americans if our government devoted her resources to America and problems of Americans for a change.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> armada said:
> 
> 
> > i am listening this bullcrap since 10 years Israel gonna do this and that within next few days hours minutes fuck Israel and Iran as well
> ...


So said the obsessed Jew hater who posts garbage about Israel 24 /7.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> armada said:
> 
> 
> > i am listening this bullcrap since 10 years Israel gonna do this and that within next few days hours minutes fuck Israel and Iran as well
> ...



I know, right?


----------

